# Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?



## ButterBeiDeFische (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle,

ich habe im Moment leider kaum Zeit, zum Angeln loszugehen. Als kleine Ersatzbefriedigung habe ich mir deshalb heute mal wieder eine Angelzeitschrift gegönnt - nur um mich kurz darauf wieder schrecklich zu ärgern.

Die meisten Artikel sind nicht nur hölzern geschrieben, sondern strotzen auch noch vor Schleichwerbung.

Ich gehöre selbst zur schreibenden Zunft und weiß daher, wie groß der Zeitdruck und wie eng der finanzielle Rahmen bei Magazinen sein können - aber ein Fünkchen journalistischer Ehre hatte ich mir doch erhofft. Aber scheinbar sind die Verflechtungen zwischen Industrie und Magazinen so eng, dass ein kritischer Blick nicht mehr möglich ist.

Da wird jedes neue Gerät ausnahmslos als "toll", "super", "innovativ" hochgelobt, ohne wirkliche Hintergründe zu erklären. Außerdem gilt scheinbar das Motto: Alles, was teurer ist, muss automatisch besser sein. Da ist praktisch jede Diskussion hier im Anglerboard interessanter & lehrreicher. Warum gibt es z.B. keinen Journalisten, der mal gründlich & mit Sachverstand Fragen recherchiert wie: 

-Welches Metall eignet sich am besten, um Rollengetriebe herzustellen?
-Wie ist die Farbwahrnehmung von Fischen und welchen Einfluss haben Köderfarben tatsächlich?
-Welche Angelgerätehersteller lassen in der gleichen Fabrik in China produzieren & und verkaufen praktisch identische Produkte mit unterschiedlichem Namen?

Zu etlichen dieser Fragen gibt es hier im Anglerboard schon Threads, aber die Diskussionen hier laufen ja oft zerfasert und sind nicht immer sachlich. Ein kritischer Journalist, der das alles einordnet, wäre manchmal schön.

Aber wahrscheinlich können die großen Angelmagazine gar nicht mehr kritisch sein, weil ihnen sonst die Anzeigenkunden wegbrechen und sie sich dann nicht mehr finanzieren können. Besonders schlimm finde ich, dass Magazine vollkommen austauschbar sind. Sei es Blinker, Rute & Rolle, Fisch & Fang - überall steht der gleiche Quark. Eine Art "11 Freunde" fürs Angeln, das wär schön...

Was mich mal interesieren würde: Wenn ihr einen Journalisten beauftragen könntet, einer Frage gründlich & sachlich nachzugehen - was möchtet Ihr am dringendsten beantwortet haben?

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Udo561 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



ButterBeiDeFische schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich können die großen Angelmagazine gar nicht mehr kritisch sein, weil ihnen sonst die Anzeigenkunden wegbrechen und sie sich dann nicht mehr finanzieren können.
> Viele Grüße,
> Markus



Hi,
genau so sieht das aus 
Allerdings hält sich das bei Angelmagazinen noch in Grenzen , Automagazine sind da viel schlimmer betroffen , das sind z.T. reine Werbezeitschriften für die Autoindustrie.
Gruß Udo


----------



## gufipanscher (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Udo, da muss ich dir widersprechen,
Automagazine betrachten in ihren Vergleichen schon kritisch. Hier testet zB ein Team alles. In Angelzeitschriften testet Herr x dieses Produkt, Herr y jenes.... und am Ende ist alles für seinen Zweck gut :g
Genauso werden die ülichen Berichte von Teamanglern geschrieben. Für diese Team-/Testangler ist das schreiben nur ein Zubrot und was liegt da näher, als die Produkte "ihrer" Firma zu bewerben.

Ein reiner Hobby-Angel-Jounalist ist zB Matze Koch. Hier wird Wert auf die Angelpraxis gelegt. Da ist das Gerät eigentlich Nebensache, auch wenn er eine Vorliebe für Shimano Baitrunner hat.

Aber wie Markus schon sagt, Leute wie die Spezialisten aus den High-End-Threads, die Technik hinterfragen und in diesen Bereichen recherchieren gibts eigentlich nicht.

@ Markus, wenn du in der Hinsicht was auf die Beine stellen willst.... für sowas steh ich gern als freier Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung |wavey:

  Dass aber das größte Anglermagazin Europas nicht noch Absatzschwierigkeiten bekommt :g


----------



## Koalabaer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@ ButterBeiDeFische
was sind deiner Meinung nach sachliche Magazine(Beispiele)?
für das ,was ich mir von einem Redakteur wünschen würde,habe ich das hier:   http://www.anglerboard.de/


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @ ButterBeiDeFische
> was sind deiner Meinung nach sachliche Magazine(Beispiele)?
> für das ,was ich mir von einem Redakteur wünschen würde,habe ich das hier:   http://www.anglerboard.de/



Der Meinung bin ich auch, schließlich sind hier die meisten Leute Endverbraucher, die nicht für Firma XY dafür bezahlten werden, tolle Sachen über Produkte zu schreiben.
Hier berichtet man aus der Praxis von seinen Erlebnissen und Erfahrungen mit Tackle XY.
Das ist zwar auch nicht objektiv, aber ist sicherlich eine um Längen bessere Orientierung vor dem Kauf, als sie die Anglermagazine bieten können, zumal man einige Leute hier persönlich kennt und einschätzen kann, was man von deren Aussagen halten kann.


----------



## gufipanscher (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch, schließlich sind hier die meisten Leute Endverbraucher, die nicht für Firma XY dafür bezahlten werden, tolle Sachen über Produkte zu schreiben.
> Hier berichtet man aus der Praxis von seinen Erlebnissen und Erfahrungen mit Tackle XY.
> Das ist zwar auch nicht objektiv, aber ist sicherlich eine um Längen bessere Orientierung vor dem Kauf, als sie die Anglermagazine bieten können, zumal man einige Leute hier persönlich kennt und einschätzen kann, was man von deren Aussagen halten kann.



Naja, als Magazin um sich wirklich mit Fakten zu bedienen find ich das eher suboptimal; abgesehen von den Fangberichten 
Aber hier wird sehr viel spekuliert und gemunkelt, sowohl bei Technik, als auch bei der Praxis.
Leider gibts auch zu viele selbsternannte Spezialisten, die recht oft reichlich Mist verzapfen, der sich in den Köpfen von Anfängern schnell festsetzen kann, wie man zB an den tausend Hardmono, Fluo oder Stahl Diskussionen sehen kann.
Und die wenigen wirklich lesenswerten Berichte muss man erst mal finden.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch, schließlich sind hier die meisten Leute Endverbraucher, die nicht für Firma XY dafür bezahlten werden, tolle Sachen über Produkte zu schreiben.
> Hier berichtet man aus der Praxis von seinen Erlebnissen und Erfahrungen mit Tackle XY.
> Das ist zwar auch nicht objektiv, aber ist sicherlich eine um Längen bessere Orientierung vor dem Kauf, als sie die Anglermagazine bieten können, zumal man einige Leute hier persönlich kennt und einschätzen kann, was man von deren Aussagen halten kann.



sehe ich genau so,wenn man sich von zB:Askari,Zink etc.trennen kann,findet man hier eine unglaubliche Fülle an Informationen |wavey:

Lob an dieser Stelle den Moderatoren,welchen es glaube ganz gut gelingt...passend einzuschreiten


----------



## Barsch1987 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ich denke mal Angelzeitschriften haben eine zu geringe Auflage und erreichen ein zu kleines Publikum um sich unabhängig zu machen. Bei Zeitschriften wie der Auto Bild z.B ist das schon etwas anders... Der einzige Ausweg wäre eine Zeitschrift die sich einzig aus dem Preis finanziert.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Der Barsch hat es schon erkannt!

Die Auflagen sind zu gering, als dass Angelzeitungen sich heutzutage noch leisten könnten, etwas zu schreiben, dass evtl. Anzeigenkunden vergrault!

Kleinere unabhängige Printmedien verschwinden mehr und mehr, da die Leute auch nicht mehr wirklich lesen wollen und erst recht nicht bereit sind, dafür auch noch einen stattlichen Preis zu bezahlen!

Daneben ist jeder Schreiberling in irgendeiner Form von Sponsoren abhängig - ob es nun Anzeigenkunden sind, welche auf die Redaktion einwirken, oder auch nur Firmen, die Gratisware zum Testen bereitstellen oder mal einen Angeltrip bezahlen!

Wer beißt schon die Hand, die ihn füttert???

Wenn ihr etwas Neutrales lesen wollt, dann lest das, was Boardies hier so an Erfahrungen schreiben!

(und das ist manchmal schon nicht ganz objektiv, weil keiner, der 200 € oder mehr für eine Rolle bezahlt hat gerne zugibt, dass es evtl. eine für 69 € gibt, die genausogut oder besser ist *grins*)!

Ernie


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Wenn ich was (meiner Meinung nach) wirklich gutes schreiben würde - etwa ein Buch für Anfänger im Stile einer "Enzyklopädie des Angelns" (hab selbst noch so ein Standardwerk aus den 50er Jahren zuhause) - ich glaube, keiner würde es lesen.
#d
Zu langweilig, zu wenig technisch, zu unspektakulär. Letztlich entscheidet der Leser, was er haben will. Und wenn das vor allem reißerische Berichte ala "auf der Jagd nach dem Meterhecht" sind, dann ist das eben so.


----------



## Ollek (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Der Barsch hat es schon erkannt!
> 
> Die Auflagen sind zu gering, als dass Angelzeitungen sich heutzutage noch leisten könnten, etwas zu schreiben, dass evtl. Anzeigenkunden vergrault!



 Richtig, heutzutage.

Ich habe noch ganze Sätze von Blinkern und Esox vor dem Internet (oder zumindest wo noch nicht Jedermann es hatte)
Die Qualität der Berichte war schon anders und es ging sehr oft noch ums Angeln und nicht ums Verkaufen bestimmter beworbener Ruten und Rollen.

Heute sinds in der Tat oft reine Verkaufsprospekte

Gruss


----------



## fischdieb22 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem einzig und allein an den Autoren.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren einige dieser Angelspezis kennenlernen können und muss sagen, dass viele sehr arrogant sind und sich für etwas weitaus besseres halten.
Viel schlimmer finde ich jedoch dass was sie in Teilen von sich geben. So viel heiße Luft ist zuweilen unerträglich!

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch unheimlich positive Erfahrungen gemacht!#6

Ein Beispiel: 
Vor etwa 10 Jahren habe ich in meinem Angelurlaub in Ostfriesland einen einheimischen Angler(wurde bereits in einem Beitrag namentlich erwähnt!) kennengelernt ohne zu wissen wer er war.
An diesem Tag wollte bei mir rein gar nichts klappen und der einheimische fing in kürzester Zeit 3 schöne Hechte.

Nach einiger Zeit kam er zum Angelplatz von mir und meinem Vater und bot uns -nachdem er sich einen Überblick verschafft hatte- seine Hilfe an.
Wir befolgten seine Ratschläge und zumindest mein alter Herr konnten einen 70er Hecht zum Landgang überreden.

Mein Vater, seit 30 Jahren leidenschaftlicher Angler kannte ihn und klärte mich abends zu Hause auf.

Leider gibts von diesen Cracks viel zu wenig, die wirklich packende Berichte über das "Gesamtpaket" Angeln schreiben und stattdessen lieber hätten Werbetexter werden sollen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



			
				Koalabaer schrieb:
			
		

> Lob an dieser Stelle den Moderatoren,welchen es glaube ganz gut gelingt...passend einzuschreiten


Danke, das Team freut sich und wird sich weiterhin bemühen..
;-)))


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ich will in Anglermagazinen keine wissenschaftl. Abhandlungen und technischen Untersuchungen lesen, sondern wirklich nur Entspannung haben.
Was interessieren mich am Abend oder auf der Fahrt hochtrabende und tiefgreifende Recherchen?


----------



## AWebber (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Leider gibts von diesen Cracks viel zu wenig, die wirklich packende Berichte über das "Gesamtpaket" Angeln schreiben und stattdessen lieber hätten Werbetexter werden sollen!


Leider ist das so ...




fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Nach einiger Zeit kam er zum Angelplatz von mir und meinem Vater und bot uns -nachdem er sich einen Überblick verschafft hatte- seine Hilfe an.


Solche Hilfe hätt ich auch manchmal gern, aber da ist wohl auch der Egoismus unter vielen Anglern zu groß. Bei Sprüchen wie: "Ich hab mir den Platz lange erarbeitet, such doch selber ..." geht mir der Hut hoch. Genau wie der Verfremdung von Fangbildern nach dem Motto: "ICh habs gefangen und sag nicht wo ..." Als Begründung wird dann immer die überlaufene und totgefischte Stelle herhalten. Wenn diese Angler so gut sind, dann werden die auch nen neuen fängigen Platz finden. Außerdem gibts andere Möglichkeiten, seinen Fang zu präsentieren.

Gerade Anfänger sollten doch Unterstützung erfahren, um in ihrem Hobby auch erfolgreich zu sein, oder? Wie soll man Fangen lernen, wenn sich Angler so arrogant verhalten und es vielfach nur darum geht, zu zeigen, wie toll man selber ist ...

Wenn sich schon die Angler untereinander so verhalten, wer erwartet da noch unabhängigen Angeljournalismus?

Da lob ich mir doch so ein Board, auch wenn o. g. Kritik in einigen Bereichen hier vorhanden bzw. im Kommen ist ...


AWebber


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Leider ist dieses Problem weit unter Journalisten verbreitet. Man beachte mal die sachliche und ziel führende Berichterstattung zum Thema Schweinegrippe :q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Im Angeljournalismus wird die Qualität von zwei Seiten angegriffen: 

1. Die eine Seite ist die hier schon völlig zu Recht bemängelte mangelnde Unabhängigkeit, oder anders herum gesagt: die übergroße Abhängigkeit von den Werbekunden. Schuld ist aber auch der Leser, der oft nicht mehr verlangt und vor allem den Preis eines unabhängigen Magazins nicht zu zahlen bereit ist. 

2. Die andere ist die oft geradezu rührende Schlichtheit der Sprache, der Bilder und der grafischen Gestaltung - die mangende Qualität. Das liegt zum einen wieder am Geld: Wer gut schreibt oder photographiert, kann woanders mehr Geld aus seiner Begabung machen. Zum anderen an der sehr heterogenen Zielgruppe. Man könnte ja reagieren, indem man sich den Markt ein bissel aufteilt, jedes der Angelmagazine ein etwas anderes Publikum anspricht. Aber auch das passiert nicht, jeder will alle haben.

Bei den Fliegenfischer-Magazinen sieht das schon ein bisschen besser aus - die sind aber auch etwas teurer und sprechen eine kleinere Zielgruppe an, das sind bessere Voraussetzungen (siehe oben).

Die Verlage müssten ihren Werbekunden vielleicht klar zu machen versuchen, dass ein unabhängige(re)s Magazin auf die Dauer die nachhaltigere Plattform für ihre Werbebotschaften ist.


----------



## BlackWeed (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Hey,

ich hätte dazu eine Frage : Was erwartet Ihr denn genau von einer guten Zeitschrift ???

Mir kommt es nämlich abundzu vor, das sich viele Leute 100% ige Fangchancen erwarten, wenn Sie sich an einen Bericht halten bzw. erwarten das die Berichte zum 100%igen Erfolg führen. 

Ich denke, das es sowieso schwierig ist soeine Zeitschrift zu füllen, da das Angeln eigentlich nicht mehr neu erfunden werden kann. Soviele wirkliche Neuerungen gibt es ja wirklich nicht mehr.

Ich lese dann abundzu lieber mal irgendwas nicht so Informatives, wie 3 Monate hintereinander in jeder Zeitschrift, wie ich meinen Gummifisch "pimpe" . 


Gruß Steve   :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Man könnte die Frage auch anders formulieren:
Für was braucht man (als Angler) "Angeljournalisten" (heutzutage noch)?

Oder, um das nicht aufs Angeln zu beschränken:
Für was braucht man Journalisten (heutzutage noch)?

Die schnelle Information liefert das Netz, ebenso die Unterhaltung, das wird sich weiter so entwickeln.

Die Verlage haben fürs Netz kein konsistentes Geschäftsmodell, ob Zeitungen, Magazine oder sonstige Printprodukte - die sind genauso auf dem Rückzug wie die etablierten Fernseh- und Radiomedien mit den dazugehörenden Redakteuren/Redaktionen.

Das führt zu einer größeren Abhängigkeit von Werbekunden, ebenso führt das zu "Sparmodellen", worunter zwangsweise die "Qualität" leidet (was  bei Journalisten in meinen Augen zuerst einmal genügend Zeit und Ressourcen und Unabhängigkeit für vernünftige Recherchen bedeutet, nicht Schreibstil oder Layout).

Fast überall werden Redaktionen verkleinert, zusammen gelegt oder ausgelagert, um Kosten zu sparen und damit bei sinkender Auflage noch Gewinn zu machen.

Dass man die Auflage mit immer kleiner werdenden Redaktionen und einem Angebot, das es alternativ kostenlos im Netz gibt, nicht steigern kann, dürfte jedem einleuchten.

Solange die etablierten Medien keine Geschäftsmodelle entwickeln, welche die Kunden wieder für Zeitungen und Magazine ausreichend bezahlen lassen (und damit Redaktionen am Leben erhalten), solange wird das so weitergehen - und das wird eher schwierig mit den oben genannten "Einsparmodellen"....

Auf der anderen Seite stehen viele neue Angebote im Netz, welche auf Grund der "Kostenlosmentalität" im Internet kaum in der Lage sind, so viel Geld zu erwirtschaften, um damit eine vernünftige Redaktionsarbeit zu bezahlen - für Informationen wird im Netz eben nicht bezahlt..

Der Vorteil der immer breiter werdenden Informationsbasis kollidiert hier also mit der immer schlechter werdenden Beurteilungsmöglichkeit der Seriosiät durch Einschränkung der für Recherchen zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit.

Das bedeutet für denjenigen, der sich informieren will, eine immer größere Eigenverantwortung, da er selber die Quellen der jeweiligen Nachricht beurteilen muss in einer Vielzahl von Informationsangeboten. 

Aber es wird immer (auch weiterhin) Leser für Printprodukte, Zuschauer/Zuhörer für Fernsehen und Radio geben, ebenso wie die Nutzung des Netzes weiter steigen wird.

Und die Nutzungsgewohnheiten werden sich ebenso wie die Glaubwürdigkeit der einzelnen Medienformen weiterhin ändern -  ob und in wie weit da noch Journalisten im heutigen Sinne gebraucht werden oder in wie weit sich da das Berufsbild ändern muss oder kann, das wird die Zeit zeigen...


----------



## AWebber (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



BlackWeed schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hätte dazu eine Frage : Was erwartet Ihr denn genau von einer guten Zeitschrift ???


Ich für meinen Teil auch mal kritische Aussagen, denn sowas fehlt im Allgemeinen in den Zeitschriften.  Man könnte bald meinen, dass alles, was auf dem Markt ist, auch toll ist.

Desweiteren auch mal Aussagen zu preiswerten Sachen, da dort idR nur hochpreisige Teile getestet werden (die ja von vornherein schon toll sein müssen), aber viele Angler sich, teilweise auch gezwungen, solche Sachen nicht leisten können.


AWebber


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Dann weite ich Thomas Frage aus:

Wozu braucht man Journalismus überhaupt?

Gerade die Reizüberflutung durch die Vielfalt der nutzbaren Medien benötigt wieder eine Konstante; sehe es als Fixpunkt zur Orientierung.

Wer ein Magazin, welcher Art auch, nutzt, legt sich auf einen Fixpunkt fest.
Ich gebrauche das Wort "nutzen" bewußt, denn es bedeutet mehr als nur lesen, es bedeutet ratholen, erholen, erwartetes, bekanntes, bewährtes, beruhigendes ...

Fehlende Werbung in Magazinen würden somit auch vielen Menschen abgehen ...
stellt es somit eine schmale Zusammenfassung von Marktinfo, Markttransparenz in einem wie oben erklärt  "geborgenem Raum".


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



BlackWeed schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hätte dazu eine Frage : Was erwartet Ihr denn genau von einer guten Zeitschrift ???



- dass, sie den Spagat schafft, sowohl Anfänger als auch langjährigen Anglern interessanten Lesestoff zu bieten.
Verglichen mit dem Bereich Computerzeitschriften, wäre das ein Zwischending zwischen Computerbild und Ct.

- dass, sie sich mit den Themen intensiver und mit mehr Bebilderung auseinandersetzt, wie das bei den bisherigen üblich ist.
Besonders hilfreich wäre hier ein Schreibstil und Themenaufgliederung, die dem Leser idiotensicher erklärt, worum es gerade geht, ähnlich dem einer Computerbild(auch wenn ich sonst nix vom Axel Springer- Verlag halte, das machen sie gut)
Über ein Thema wie z.B. Bebleiung von Posenmontagen lassen sich problemlos Bücher füllen, an Stoff mangelt es also nicht.
Würde man also eine Thematik mal richtig durchleuchten, bräuchte man auch nicht fürchten, dass einem der Schreibstoff ausgeht.

- eine kritische Auseinandersetzung mit Neuerscheinungen auf dem Tacklemarkt und der Frage, was man braucht oder eher brauchen will. Da wären dann auch mal kritische Berichte gefragt, wo man ein Produkt wie die Berkley Whiplash völlig auseinander nimmt und dem Leser klar macht, was die Schnur überhaupt von dem kann, was der Hersteller verspricht.

- auch wenn das Angeln nicht neu erfunden werden kann, so gibt es doch immer wieder neues und sei es nur dem deutschen Angler neu. Ob Lutscherposen, Cralussowaggler mit Bebleiungsskala, Methodfeeder, Tremarellafischen oder das Fischen mit Gummizug an der Kopfrute, alles Sachen von denen vor 10 Jahren am Wasser wohl kaum jemand zu träumen vermochte, jedenfalls nicht die Masse der Angler.

- dass sie eine Rubrik hat, die sich mit Material- Werkstoffkunde befasst.
Frag nen Messersammler was BG 42 ist, welche Eigenschaften dieser Stahl einer Klinge verleiht, er wird es vermutlich wissen; aber frag mal nen Angler was sich hinter der Kunstmaterialbezeichnung C14 oder Kohlefaser IM 6 verbirgt, da kommt meist nichts und es mangelt sicher nicht am Interesse. Männliche Angler sind in aller Regel auch Materialfetischisten, Sammler, häufig Technikinteressierte, schließlich kommen Angler aus allen Berufsgruppen. Komischerweise ist bei den Journalisten noch keiner drauf gekommen, denn mir ist keine Anglerzeitschrift bekannt, die dieses Thema behandelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Gerade die Reizüberflutung durch die Vielfalt der nutzbaren Medien benötigt wieder eine Konstante; sehe es als Fixpunkt zur Orientierung.





> - dass, sie sich mit den Themen intensiver und mit mehr Bebilderung auseinandersetzt, wie das bei den bisherigen üblich ist.



Das sind z. B. auch zwei Punkte, die ich für wichtig halte - wie soll das aber funktionieren, wenn Redaktionen bei steigendem Arbeitsaufwand immer weiter verkleinert werden?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind z. B. auch zwei Punkte, die ich für wichtig halte - wie soll das aber funktionieren, wenn Redaktionen bei steigendem Arbeitsaufwand immer weiter verkleinert werden?


 
Qualität hat seinen Preis ...

aber die menschliche Psyche braucht nicht unbedingt Qualität ..

keinen tiefgründigen Journalismus

keine komplizierten, das Leben, sein Hobby verunsichernde Recherchen

..

es braucht Ruhe, Entspannung, einfache Worte das Gefühl der Transparenz  und etwas zum Träumen ...
(Begründung siehe mein Posting oben)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Qualität hat seinen Preis ...
> 
> aber die menschliche Psyche braucht nicht unbedingt Qualität ..
> 
> ...



Damit hast du leider verdammt Recht, mehr gibt die Psyche der Masse nicht her:v.
Nicht umsonst ist Werbung meist "sehr flach" und spricht mehr die Instinkte an.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Damit hast du leider verdammt Recht, mehr gibt die Psyche der Masse nicht her:v.
> Nicht umsonst ist Werbung meist "sehr flach" und spricht mehr die Instinkte an.


 
Ich sehe das aber nicht als negativ ..

die Psyche der Masse würde auch hier mehr hergeben und gibt den ganzen Alltag im Beruf in der Familie fast immer Höchstleistung in unsrere Leistungsgesellschaft.

Aber irgendwo und irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss für seine Psyche sein und Ruhe ...
ich sehe es als notwendig an ...

Ich nehme mich aus der Psyche das Masse in dieser Sache nicht heraus ...


----------



## micbrtls (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

DENKANSTÖSSE:

1. Keine Zeitung, die von 100.000 Lesern gelesen wird, kann allen Leuten gerecht werden! Wenn die Zeitungen und deren Berichte doch alle so schlecht wären, warum verden die dann überhaupt noch gekauf? Der eine will was über neue Produkte oder die Testergebnisse erfahren, der andere liest sich lieber die Praxisberichte durch.

Und so gibt es verschiedene Typen von Schreibern:

A) Der Technikfreak, der die Materialien auf Verarbeitung und Arbeitsweise untersucht, aber auch selber mit den Materialien angelt. 
B) Der schreibende Angler, der die Artikel praktisch Berichte veröffentlicht, welche Fische er unter welchen Umständen gefangen hat. 
C) Dann gibts da noch den Redakteur, der die Berichte überarbeitet und frei gibt

Dann gibts da noch die unterschiedlichen Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Aal, Forellen, Waller, Dorsch... Jemand der nur auf Hecht und Zander angelt, dürfte nicht wirklich viel Freude mit der KUTTER UND KÜSTE oder dem FLIEGENFISCHER haben. Der holt sich gleich die ESOX oder den RAUBFISCH.

Und da komme ich zu einer Frage, die ich hier im Board etwas vermisst habe: Was haltet ihr von der Überarbeitung im ESOX, da dieser jetzt ein reines Raubfischmagazin geworden ist? Sind die Berichte besser oder schlechter geworden oder vermisst jemand noch die Nicht-Raubfisch-Berichte? Und was haltet ihr von der Qualität der Berichte? Sind die jetzt schlechter oder besser?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aber nicht als negativ ..
> 
> die Psyche der Masse würde auch hier mehr hergeben und gibt den ganzen Alltag im Beruf in der Familie fast immer Höchstleistung in unsrere Leistungsgesellschaft...



Wenn ich mir das Verhalten der Menschen im Straßenverkehr oder an der Supermarktkasse ansehe, habe ich eher einen anderen Eindruck und frag mich wer die Fernbedienungen von den Leuten in der Hand hat und versteckt hält.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Hase ganz woanders begraben.

Natürlich sind informationen über Angelgeräte und -techniken wichtig und auch notwendig. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dies der Knackpunkt ist.
Was durch die Bank allen Zeitschriften abgeht ist eine dicke Prise " Trivialität " um es mal despektierlich auszudrücken. 
Will sagen Berichte von Angelerlebnissen. Locker flockig geschrieben, mit Humor gewürzt oder mit Spannung gepfeffert. 
Berichte, bei denen man sich als Angler gut unterhalten fühlt, bei denen man ins Träumen gerät oder auch mal ins Grübeln verfällt. 

Ich schätze jedenfalls den Wunsch nach Unterhaltung wesentlich höher ein, als den nach Information. Hinzu kommt, dass fast alle Informativen Berichte immer nur eine bestimmte Zielgruppe oder einen begrenzten Personenkreis anspricht. Eben so, wie es der jeweiligen Vorliebe des Anglers entspricht.
Informative Berichte finden zudem auch nicht bei jedem Angler zustimmung. Zuviel subjektivs steckt darin, geprägt durch eigene Erfahrungen oder auch nur durch Hörensagen. Ist der Artikel dann auch noch schlecht geschrieben, trocken oder tendenziell verfasst, wertet das nochmal ab.

Und genau das erklärt auch den Erfolg des AB. Hier wird man unterhalten. Hier geben tausende " Journalisten " ihre Beiträge zum Besten. In allen Facetten und in allen Qualitätsstufen. Hier kann man sofort nach dem lesen reagieren, seine Meinung zu dem geschriebenen äußern, jemandem zu einem tollen Bericht beglückwünschen oder auch mal kritisieren.

In meinen Augen sind die Fachzeitschriften einfach nur Öde. Was mich interessiert oder unterhält, hab ich in ein paar Minuten gelesen, der Rest ist uninteressant. 3,4,5 oder mehr Euro zahlen, für vielleicht 10 Minuten interessiertes lesen ?

Nö!!

Zur Frage was einen guten Journalisten ausmacht:

Ein guter Journalist ist derjenige, der mich - fachlich oder trivial - gut unterhält. Und hier im AB haben wir eine Menge guter Journalisten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Und da komme ich zu einer Frage, die ich hier im Board etwas vermisst habe: Was haltet ihr von der Überarbeitung im ESOX, da dieser jetzt ein reines Raubfischmagazin geworden ist? Sind die Berichte besser oder schlechter geworden oder vermisst jemand noch die Nicht-Raubfisch-Berichte? Und was haltet ihr von der Qualität der Berichte? Sind die jetzt schlechter oder besser?


 
Das geht für mich jetzt aber etwas OFF-TOPIC;
trotzdem ist es wie im Journalismus bzw. in Magazinen hier nun:
Der eine liest etwas, der andere vermisst etwas, obwohl es da ist:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170150&highlight=esox


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Die Frage nach der Qualität des Angeljournalismus habe ich mir auch schon oft gestellt. Ich würde zwar nicht soweit gehen, jeden der Autoren zu kritisieren - es gibt auch noch gute Leute.
Schuld sind aber die Bedingungen unter denen Heute offensichtlich gearbeitet wird.
Die vom Layout aufwändig gestalteten Magazine kosten viel Geld. Niemand würde sie drucken, wenn sie nicht von vornherein bereits bezahlt wären und einen sicheren Gewinn abwerfen würden. Der Anzeigenmarkt macht es möglich.
Der Leser hat eigentlich nur einen einzigen Zweck: Er muß dokumentieren (es gibt dazu ein
extra Mediaunternehmen) dass das Blatt gelesen wird. Am besten läuft das über Abonnenten. Der damit erzielte Verkaufspreis des Blattes ist ein Taschengeld. Er spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.
Abonnenten werden massiv unter hohem Einsatz geworben. Die Prämien sind so hoch, das es sich oft rechnet, dieses Abo zu akzeptieren, da man das Magazin eigentlich gratis erhält.
Unter diesen Bedingungen ist kein kritischer Journalismus möglich. Die Magazine müssen in regelmäßigem Abstand die Reiseziele ihrer Inserenten zeigen und anpreisen. Die Geräte der
Werbeträger werden gelobt.
Wer möchte dort arbeiten, wenn er einen eigenen Anspruch auf kritische Berichte und ergebnisoffene Recherche hat?


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ich habe mir für den FLug in die USA 2 Zeitschriften gekauft: einmal F&F und eine "Game Fishing" (oder wie auch immer)... Das waren meine ersten beiden Zeitschriften seit rund 3 Jahren, die ich mir zugelegt habe. Ich kann mich trotz intensiven Lesens an keinen sinnigen Artikel erinnern - weder in der 4 € F&F noch in der 7,50 € Hochglanzsuperduperzeitschrift, deren Name ich sogar nicht mehr 100% weiss!!!
Das intensive Lesen beschränkte sich auf insgesamt eine handvoll Artikel. Der Rest war für mich uninteressant. Aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, die ganze Zeitschrift damit gelesen zu haben. Da ist zum Teil jeder Versandkatalog für mich interessanter!
Auch ich hab da festgestellt, dass egal welches Material nahezu "gut" bis "sehr gut" getestet wird. Das einzige Mal, wo Gerät von allen (!!) Magazinen zerissen wurde, war die Vorstellung der Instant-Fisherman. Damals schrieben alle unisolo von Makkaroni... 
Ich will gar nicht unbedingt eine entspannende Zeitschrift, sondern wirklich anständig recherchiert, ohne irgendwelche "aus der Luft gegriffenen und schwammigen Floskeln" zu Material, Eigenschaft oder sonstwas, wie man es häufig liest. Ich kann keine "fängigen" Köder mit "guten Laufeigenschaften", "fängigen" Haken oder sonstwas mehr lesen!
So leid es mir tut, aber ich fühle mich da ziemlich "veräppelt"!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ich finde die Qualität der Zeitschriften auch nicht gut, es sind halt reine Werbeblätter der Anzeigenkunden geworden. Der absolute Hohn sind die Produkttests, bei denen eben jeder Schei$$ mindestens mit gut bewertet wird.

Auf der anderen Seite, was sollen sie schreiben? Wenn man echte Infos mit Hintergrund etc bringen wollte müsste man das Gebiet über das man berichtet stark einschränken, der Kundenkreis wird noch kleiner und die Abhängigkeit von Sponsoren steigt noch mher. Und damit sinkt die Chance auf unabhängigen Journalismus noch weiter...


----------



## Fechtus68 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Als richtig guter 'Angeljournalist' fällt mir so ganz spontan Olivier Portrat ein. Die beiden von ihm veröffentlichten Bücher - 'Geheimnisvolle Giganten' (alles über Waller) sowie 'Heimliche Räuber' (alles über Zander) - machen schon richtig Spaß zu lesen! Der Informationsgehalt ist rießig. Nur die Preise für die Bücher, insbesondere das Zanderbuch, steigen ja ins unermessliche! Im Moment schon richtig günstig zu haben #d (etwa 130-140€). Letzte Woche war noch eins im Netz für 220€! Schade dass er nicht mehr so viele Berichte verfasst! Ansonsten find ich den 'Matchangler' aus dem Clarisverlag ganz ok. Nur auch bissl teuer....


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Fechtus68 schrieb:


> Ansonsten find ich den 'Matchangler' aus dem Clarisverlag ganz ok. Nur auch bissl teuer....



Das ist doch der teuerste Werbekatalog in der Angelbranche, alle Artikel gibt es in den Angelladen zu kaufen, der zufällig die gleiche Adresse wie der Verlag hat.
Nicht zu vergessen wer dort zum besten Angelgerätehändler,Onlineshop... gewählt wird.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Man kann das auch mal von einer anderen Seite aus betrachten:

Wenn Angelgerätehersteller xy wirklich von der Qualität seiner Produkte überzeugt _wäre_, sollte er sich auch nicht davor fürchten sie einer objektiven Kritik unterziehen zu lassen. Und auf eine schlechte Kritik in der Form reagieren, daß Produkte nachgebessert und auch mal vom Markt genommen werden. Ob sowas geschieht wird immer noch von Verkaufszahlen abhängig gemacht, solange sich etwas verkauft bleibt es auch im Sortiment (siehe z.B eine gewisse Rolle in rotem Gehäuse). Da braucht man nicht nachbessern, solange keine Kritik in den (in meinen Augen) dafür zuständigen Medien öffentlich wird, sondern stattdessen auch noch Preise und Auszeichnungen für dieses Produkt vergeben werden, sinken auch die Verkaufszahlen nicht und somit wird auch von einer Nachbesserung des Produkts abgesehen. Kostet ja Geld.

Die Wurzel dieses ganzen Übels sehe ich weniger in den Verlagen und Redaktionen, die sich leider tatsächlich bereitwillig für die PR-Maschinerie der Firmen benutzen lassen. Der Ursprung dieser Problematik liegt m.E am mangelnden Qualitätsbewußtsein der Angler.
Würde sich der qualitative Zustand eines Produkts erheblich auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken, wären die Firmen auch mehr an objektiver Kritik interessiert, würden mehr nachbessern und nicht die Zeitschriftenredaktionen mit dem Entzug von kostenlosen Testmustern abstrafen. Wobei ich mich frage ob letzteres der Grund für die allgemeine Lobhudelei jedes Produktes ist, die Angst kein Gerät mehr zur Verfügung gestellt zu bekommen. Oder ob es nicht eher daran liegt, daß für jeden positiven Test und Erwähnung in einem Artikel Geld gezahlt wird wie für eine Anzeige. oder beides.

Wie gesagt ein Hersteller oder Vertrieb der etwas auf sich hält sollte soetwas eigentlich nicht nötig haben, vorrausgesetzt er ist davon wirklich überzeugt was er verkauft. Die gängige Praxis lässt aber vermuten, daß das nicht so ist und man sich scheinbar insgeheim für manchen Schrott so sehr schämt, daß man Geld investiert das zu vertuschen... Wenn man sich schon anguckt wieviele Produkte in einer Sparte, z.B Rollen unter verschiedensten namen verkauft werden, ohne daß sie sich in der Technik wesentlich unterscheiden spricht das auch dafür. Immer wieder neue Namen und neue Designs für die immer gleichen Produkte, wenn die Verkaufszahlen stagnieren, neue Aufmachung, neue Verpackung, gleiches Werk in China, fertig. 
Würde aber alles nicht funktionieren würden es die Leute nicht auch noch kaufen...


----------



## padotcom (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Am schlimmsten finde ich, das nahezu jeder Angelhersteller, mindestens eines seiner Geräte nach einem Tester benennt. Furchtbar. Stellt euch doch mal vor, VW (nur als Beispiel) würde eines seiner Autos "Karl Schulze" nennen. Nur weil der ein paar Runden auf einer Teststrecke fährt.


----------



## micbrtls (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ein klein bissle Einspruch: Ich hatte mal zu einem Magazin ein Rutenfutteral geschickt. Das kam mit der Anmerkung zurück, das es im Auge des Reporters nicht gut genug gewesen ist. Auch ist mir bekannt, das auch schon ein Futterboot eines anderen Verkäufers wegen fehlender Tragkraft zurück geschickt wurde. Also: Nicht alles wird vorgestellt. Dafür haben die ganzen Magazine auch zu viel Materialien und die Quahl der Wahl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Dafür haben die ganzen Magazine auch zu viel Materialien und die Quahl der Wahl.


Vielleicht ist da Dein Werbebudget zu klein um einen solchen Test zu bekommen...

Ich kann mir ja nicht vorstellen, dass ein Händler/Hersteller was zu testen gibt, von dem er nicht überzeugt ist (entweder von der Qualität des Produktes oder davon, dass der Test nicht schlecht ausfallen kann....)

Deswegen gibts bei uns nur Endkundentests (die das Profukt ja letztlich auch kaufen sollen) und keine "Exerten/Redaktionstests"...


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ein klein bissle Einspruch: Ich hatte mal zu einem Magazin ein Rutenfutteral geschickt. Das kam mit der Anmerkung zurück, das es im Auge des Reporters nicht gut genug gewesen ist.

Ist aber auch nicht so ganz die Ideallösung, wenn die ganz schlechten Produkte schon im Vorfeld aussortiert werden... der Endverbraucher wird darüber nämlich nicht informiert. Ich bin ja der Meinung, daß dieser in der Lage sein sollte das selbst zu beurteilen, aber trotzdem -- das ist auch so eine Form der Vertuschung.

Hersteller: "Hier hast du ein Testmuster, schreib mal nen Bericht."
Redakteur: "Soll ich wirklich? Ganz ehrlich, das Ding taugt nichts, das lassen wir lieber, sonst merken das alle. "
Hersteller: "Ok, lassen wir den Bericht und schalten nur die Anzeige."

(oder so ähnlich).


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Wow, das sind echt viele interessante Antworten - vielen Dank! Spannend finde ich z.B. was Toni_1962 sagt: Er wünscht sich gerade keine anstrengende Lektüre, sondern lieber Unterhaltung & Entspannung. Das kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen - wer hat schon Lust, den ganzen Tag Goethe zu lesen oder sich ein Maschinenbaulexikon von vorne bis hinten reinzupfeifen. Oder anders gesagt: Manchmal lese ich auch lieber BILD als die Süddeutsche. 

Was ich aber bei den Angelmagazinen so schade finde: Hier gibt es nur die BILD-Variante bzw. glaube ich, dass die BILD-Redakteure häufig noch mehr journalistischen Sachverstand an den Tag legen als so mancher Angelreporter.

Natürlich will ich aber auch nicht alle Reporter über einen Kamm scheren - Matze Koch finde ich z.B. auch großartig, vor allem auf den DVDs ist er immer zum Schreien lustig, finde ich. Die F&F-Abo-DVDs kann man sich bei uns Gottseidank in der Bibliothek ausleihen, so dass ich mir das Heft nicht dauernd kaufen muss. Auch die Bücher von Olivier Portrat gibt es dort - das mit den Wallern habe ich bislang noch nicht gelesen, aber das Zanderbuch ist wirklich toll. 

Das mit dem grundsätzlichen Problem des Journalismus, das Thomas angesprochen hat, ist natürlich auch wahr: Wer braucht noch Journalisten, wo es doch überall & praktisch kostenlos Informationen gibt? Wer dann allerdings diesen Informationen auf den Zahn fühlen will, der merkt schnell, wie unübersichtlich & teils widersprüchlich das oft ist. Das ist für mich der "natürliche Lebensraum" von Journalisten: Quasi als Boddenguide auf dem Infosumpf.

Aber das kostet natürlich Zeit und Geld und braucht eine Menge Erfahrung - der optimale Angeljournalist sollte nicht nur ein guter Angler sein, sondern auch noch was von Technik und Biologie verstehen, gutes Deutsch schreiben können und widerstandsfähig gegenüber den Lockungen der Industrie. Bewerbungen bitte an mich |supergri

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Nick_A (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Hi Markus, #h

jaja...interessantes Thema haste da aufgemacht  :m

Generell fällt hier (in Deutschland) schon auf, dass zumindest die großen Angelmagazine vom Stil her sehr ähnlich aufgemacht sind. 

Da gibt es erstmal einen "Leitartikel", der bei der Leserschaft Interesse wecken soll (z.B.: "Neueste Erfolgstricks beim Angeln auf Hecht")...und im Artikel selbst steht dann nur zum Großteil ein "Blablabla-Gelabere" ohne wirkliche Fakten, dafür mit umso mehr Werbebotschaften ("nimm eine Rute der Marke X, bestücke sie mit Rolle der Marke Y und Schnur von z .... ganz wichtig dann noch der neueste Kunstköder der Firma "GARANTIERTER-RIESENHECHT" :q).

Dann gibt es natürlich ein paar (nichtssagende) Gerätetests ... und wenn dann doch mal die User selbst einen Geräte-Test durchführen, dann werden die Testergebnisse "positiv gedeutet" : ) 

Fehlen dürfen natürlich auch nicht die Gewässerbeschreibungen / - tests ... wobei mir da höchstens auffällt, daß ausgerechnet an dem Wochenende als die Journalisten vor Ort waren ausnahmsweise nie was gebissen hat :q :q. Natürlich ist jedes getestete Gewässer sonst erstklassig. ***LAUTLACH***

...und dann gibt´s natürlich noch ein paar mehr Rubriken wie "Komik/Rätsel/etc.".

Trotzdem muss ich gestehen, dass ich alle großen Angelmagazine abonniert habe ... ist ´ne wunderbare Bett- und Toiletten-Lektüre :q :q

Manchmal  (wirklich nur manchmal) gibt es aber auch in der einen oder anderen Zeitschrift echte Highlights ...



ButterBeiDeFische schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> -Wie ist die Farbwahrnehmung von Fischen und welchen Einfluss haben Köderfarben tatsächlich?
> 
> ...



.... vor etwa 3 Monaten war ein toller Bericht von Uli Beyer im Blinker, der ziemlich genau dieses Thema behandelt hat. So ging Uli in den Bericht darauf ein, wie die unterschiedlichsten Farben unter verschiedenen Gewässer- und Lichtbedingungen auf Fische (grundsätzlich) wirken bzw. wie die Sichtigkeit der jeweiligen Köderfarben unter Wasser ist.

Datt empfand ich z.B. mal echt als Highlight und als etwas "Neues" :m :m Von meiner Stelle dafür ein großes Lob an Uli.

Mehr solcher Berichte (detaillierte theoretische und praktische Betrachtung solcher "Spezialthemen") wären aber echt von Vorteil ... und hier sind z.B. einige Ami-Magazine echt der Hammer. Hierzu gehört z.B. das Florida Sportsfishing Magazin und noch ein/zwei weitere. In diesen wird u.a. ausführlich darauf eingeganen, wie man wann wo welche Fischarten warum mit welchen Ködern erwischen kann .... oder aber es wird ein "Spezialthema" mal genauer beleuchtet, etc.

Als sehr positiv vom "deutschen Einheitsbrei" abhebende Ausgabe empfand ich z.B. auch das Fisch-und-Fang-Sonderheft "Norwegen" ... die Ausgabe, die vollständig von Volker Dapoz geschrieben wurde ! #6 Wirklich mal ein Heft, in dem sich der Autor (in diesem Fall Volker) mit den jeweiligen Fischarten intensiv beschäftigt hat und auch viele Erklärungen mitlieferte (warum steht der Heilbutt im April / Mai im "flachen Wasser", etc.). Auch hierfür gibts von mir drei Daumen nach oben ! #6 #6 #6

Leider sind das aber immer rühmliche Ausnahmen ... so ist -nach meiner Meinung- die Qualität von Kutter & Küste seit Übernahme durch die "Blinker-Eigner" (Jahr) ein ganzes Stück reduziert worden....und die Anzahl der Hefte pro Jahr um´s zweifache nach oben gegangen    .... ob da ein Zusammenhang zwischen Quantität und Qualität besteht ?


----------



## Ollek (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> ... vor etwa 3 Monaten war ein toller Bericht von Uli Beyer im Blinker, der ziemlich genau dieses Thema behandelt hat. So ging Uli in den Bericht darauf ein, wie die unterschiedlichsten Farben unter verschiedenen Gewässer- und Lichtbedingungen auf Fische (grundsätzlich) wirken bzw. wie die Sichtigkeit der jeweiligen Köderfarben unter Wasser ist.
> 
> Datt empfand ich z.B. mal echt als Highlight und als etwas "Neues" :m :m Von meiner Stelle dafür ein großes Lob an Uli.



Ist aber auch nicht so neu, den Bericht gab es schon so um 2000/2001 im Blinker/Esox...was zeigt das vieles neu vorgekramt werden muss.

Ob es sich aber um ein und den selben Bericht handelt zu dem aktuellen kann ich nicht sagen.
War aber interessant insbesondere wie die Firetigerfarben unter Wasser wirken und die Farbe Rot

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Darüber hab ich vor Jahren selber für den Raubfisch geschrieben, hat damals auch Stollenwerk in seinen Katalog übernommen, weil der das gut fand..

Man kann das Angeln halt nicht jeden Monat neu erfinden...


----------



## strawinski (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ds liegt ja wohl auf der Hand....Wenn die angler sich schon gegenseitig die Taschen vollkloppen, was sie so alles gefangen haben und wie gut sie doch sind und was sie doch für geheime Gewäser kennen....Jeder angler hofft auf den fisch des Lebens und hofft miit hilfe der technik dies zu erreichen. die journalisten verkaufen sich dafür für ihn. nur der fisch des lebens unter wasser weiß davon nichts. und deswegen beißt er auch nicht. 
90 prozent der angler sind leichtgläubge beute von zeitschriften und deren schreiberlinge. der rest macht sein eigenes ding.


----------



## AndiS (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Markus, #h
> 
> jaja...interessantes Thema haste da aufgemacht  :m
> 
> ...


der gleichbericht war schon vor ein paar jahren im blinker, sogar mit den gleichen fotos#d. also nichts neues#t! denen vom blinker geht wohl der stoff zum schreiben aus#q.


----------



## Dart (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Zurückblickend muss ich gestehen, das ich bis vor ca. 5 Jahren, so ziemlich alle verfügbaren Magazine monatlich gekauft habe...und das über viele Jahre.

Es gibt hier, und auf anderen Webseiten, so viele richtig gute, ehrliche, Hobbyjournalisten, die jedem vermeintlichen Profi, um Längen vorraus sind, das der Kauf von Magazinen eigentlich nur noch "Geld aus dem Fenster werfen" ist, wenn es um verifizierbare Infos geht.
Ich gehe sogar soweit um zu sagen, das mich oft Beiträge von vermeintlichen Anfängern eher zum Nachdenken anregen können, weil es einfach aus der täglichen Praxis kommt und oft überdenkenswert ist, als das Profigetippsel in den Zeitschriften.

In diesem Sinne, haut inne Tasten. #6
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## strawinski (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

haste recht, macht lieber ne erlichewebseiteoder nen ehrlichen blog als ein abobei nem werbemagazin......


----------



## hasenzahn (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



strawinski schrieb:


> Ds liegt ja wohl auf der Hand....Wenn die angler sich schon gegenseitig die Taschen vollkloppen, was sie so alles gefangen haben und wie gut sie doch sind und was sie doch für geheime Gewäser kennen....Jeder angler hofft auf den fisch des Lebens und hofft miit hilfe der technik dies zu erreichen. die journalisten verkaufen sich dafür für ihn. nur der fisch des lebens unter wasser weiß davon nichts. und deswegen beißt er auch nicht.
> 90 prozent der angler sind leichtgläubge beute von zeitschriften und deren schreiberlinge. der rest macht sein eigenes ding.



90 Pronzent der Angler sind nicht nur leichtgläubig, sie sind auch nicht lernfähig. 
10 Prozent der Angler fangen 90 Prozent der Fische und werden dafür vom Rest der Anglerschaft angefeindet. 
Wenn ich das hier so lese scheint ihr zu glauben das das Leben als Angeljournalist das reinste Paradies ist. Leider irrt ihr da. Die Industire stellt nur noch Testmuster (Ruten und Rollen) unter der Bedingung zum Test zur Verfügung, das sie nach dem Test an den Hersteller zurück gehen. 
Angeljournalisten kaufen ihre Ausrüstung selbst. Und das vom eigenen Geld, nicht über den Verlag. Das kann am Jahresende als berufsbedingte Werbekosten von der Einkommenssteuer abgesetzt werden, aber auch erst nachdem Gerichte festgestellt haben das Angeljournalisten Angelgeräte und Köder zur Ausübung des Berufes brauchen. Trotzdem gehen da jedes Jahr tausende Euros drauf. 
So toll und rosarot wie ihr euch das hier vorstellt ist es nicht. Und außerdem: Findet bitte mal für jedes Heft genug Themen die jeden Monat alle Angler begeistern und vor Neuigkeiten strotzen. Man kann das Fahrrad nicht jeden Tag neu erfinden, aber vielleicht aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten oder sich mit einem Detail des Fahrrades befassen. Manchmal sind es eben die Kleinigkeiten die den Unterschied machen.
Also Leute, eins ist fakt: Die Geräteindustrie hält sich mit dem Sponsoring von hochwertigen Angelgeräten in den letzten Jahren sehr zurück. 
Macht doch selbst mal einige Vorschläge, was man als neueste Neuigkeit und Besonderheit thematisieren sollte ??? 

MfG


----------



## strawinski (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

nun, es ist schon richtig.....hasenzahn.schließlich seid ihr ja keine Bild-Reporter sondern Fachjournalisten...Im Vordergrund steht immer der Verkauf des Journals und der besteht aus Lesern und die am besten aus Abos...denn über die bekommt man Kredite von der Bank...Dann braucht man ne Truppe, die anzeigen einwirbt, denn die bringen Gelder...Wieviel der reine Verkauf wirklich Anteil am Gewinn heute noch hat....ich weiß nicht.. Wenn ich seh wie hoch der Werbeanteil in einer Zeitung ist, dann kann es nicht viel sein...

klar sind die Journalisten schlechtbezahlte Testangler im Gegensatz zu einem Explosiv Reporter. ich weiß nicht wie man ein Angeljournal aufbaut, ich weiß nur, das die, die es gibt sich gleichen und das es so nicht weitergehen wird....Damals hat ja einer bewiesen das es was neues geben kann und hat den Focus gegründet. Manchmal muß man einfach was neues wagen.....Die Leute kaufen euch die Zeitung und nicht den Leuten. 
weniger Manipulation das wäre besser...ich würde einfach ne ecke für anfänger, für profis und für frauen, für fortgeschrittene machen......das was jetzt herrscht ist in allen zeitungen wirrwarr....ohne strenges konzept, ohne klare linien....niemand als kunde, wirklich niemand findet darin eine leserisch heimat.....was mich wundert ist, das ihr noch keine nacktfotos mit fisch vorn drauf habt....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



strawinski schrieb:


> was mich wundert ist, das ihr noch keine nacktfotos mit fisch vorn drauf habt....



Wäre ein Grund mal wieder so ein Heft zu kaufen... :m



strawinski schrieb:


> ich würde einfach ne ecke für anfänger, für profis und für frauen, für fortgeschrittene machen......das was jetzt herrscht ist in allen zeitungen wirrwarr....ohne strenges konzept, ohne klare linien....niemand als kunde, wirklich niemand findet darin eine leserisch heimat.....



Guter Ansatz, dann könnte man halt auch eher das für den eigenen Bedarf passende Heft kaufen. Die großen Magazine haben von allem ein bisschen, aber ohne das wirkliche Detailinfos kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Findet bitte mal für jedes Heft genug Themen die jeden Monat alle Angler begeistern und vor Neuigkeiten strotzen.


Siehe Forum hier:
Täglich weit mehr als 1000 Beiträge - es scheint also genügend interessantes zu geben...



> Angeljournalisten kaufen ihre Ausrüstung selbst. Und das vom eigenen Geld, nicht über den Verlag.


Solange man das absetzen kann ist das doch voll in Ordnung.
Wenn man in "Gerätetests" von Redakteuren (die eh keiner glaubt, weil alles schöngeschrieben..) die einzige journalistische "Aufgabe" sieht, sollt eman eh den Beruf wechseln......


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> 90 Pronzent der Angler sind nicht nur leichtgläubig, sie sind auch nicht lernfähig.
> 10 Prozent der Angler fangen 90 Prozent der Fische und werden dafür vom Rest der Anglerschaft angefeindet.



Angefeindet? Manchmal denke ich angebetet wäre der passendere Begriff... |wavey:



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese scheint ihr zu glauben das das Leben als Angeljournalist das reinste Paradies ist. Leider irrt ihr da. Die Industire stellt nur noch Testmuster (Ruten und Rollen) unter der Bedingung zum Test zur Verfügung, das sie nach dem Test an den Hersteller zurück gehen.



Was ist daran falsch? Ich darf ein Auto ja nach der Probefahrt auch nicht behalten, oder?



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Angeljournalisten kaufen ihre Ausrüstung selbst. Und das vom eigenen Geld, nicht über den Verlag. Das kann am Jahresende als berufsbedingte Werbekosten von der Einkommenssteuer abgesetzt werden, aber auch erst nachdem Gerichte festgestellt haben das Angeljournalisten Angelgeräte und Köder zur Ausübung des Berufes brauchen. Trotzdem gehen da jedes Jahr tausende Euros drauf.



Ich muss mein Arbeitsmaterial und Werkzeug auch selber kaufen, warum sollte das bei Angeljournalisten anders sein?



hasenzahn schrieb:


> So toll und rosarot wie ihr euch das hier vorstellt ist es nicht. Und außerdem: Findet bitte mal für jedes Heft genug Themen die jeden Monat alle Angler begeistern und vor Neuigkeiten strotzen. Man kann das Fahrrad nicht jeden Tag neu erfinden, aber vielleicht aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten oder sich mit einem Detail des Fahrrades befassen. Manchmal sind es eben die Kleinigkeiten die den Unterschied machen.



Und genau die Details und Blickwinkel findet man selten, meist sind es Artikel die eine Doppelseite füllen und dabei noch 5 großformatige Bilder haben, da kommt der Inhalt zu kurz. Oberflächlichkeit ist hier Trumpf...



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Also Leute, eins ist fakt: Die Geräteindustrie hält sich mit dem Sponsoring von hochwertigen Angelgeräten in den letzten Jahren sehr zurück.



Dann wäre es super wenn ein Redakteur eben auch mal ehrlich schreibt wenn er eben nicht hoch- sonmdern minderwertiges Zeug auf dem Schreibtisch hat. Oft genug wird billiger Schund da als toll getestet. Wenn ich Hersteller wäre und mein wirklich gutes Tackle da genauso bewertet wird wie billiger Kram einfach nur weil eben jedes Testmuster gelobt wird, warum soll ich dann das teure Zeug testen lassen? |kopfkrat



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Macht doch selbst mal einige Vorschläge, was man als neueste Neuigkeit und Besonderheit thematisieren sollte ???



Details egal zu welchem Thema sind immer gut, zumindest ich lese lieber Details zu Sachen die mich nicht direkt betreffen als nur oberflächliches Geschreibsel mit bunten Bildern zu einem eigentlich ingteressanten Thema. Da lerne ich lieber ein Detail zum Karpfenangeln kennen und überlege ob mir das bei meiner Angelei auch weiterhelfen kann als das was momentan so in den Heftchen zu sehen ist.


----------



## Lorenz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> *...aber ohne das wirkliche Detailinfos kommen.*




Wie sehr könnte man ins Detail gehen?
Was wäre gewollt (Guide/Angelcoaches verdienen mit ihrem Wissen,die wollen wohl kaum jeden "Geheimtip" an die große Glocke hängen,sonst wäre es kein Geheimtip mehr)?
Wieviele Zeitschriften würden die in Zukunft noch verkaufen,wenn die Berichte wirklich voll gepackt mit detailinfos wären? Wann wäre ein Thema/Methode/Zielfisch "ausgelutscht" bzw. die Tips "verbraucht? 
Was ist eine Detailinfo überhaupt,der eine hats schon xxx mal gelesen,der andere noch nie (ersteres käme sicher sehr schlecht rüber (siehe Kritik "in den Zeitschriften wiederholt sich doch alles (mehr oder weniger)"...

Gewässertips:
Selbes Spiel,noch eine andere Problematik.Wieviel will ich preisgeben? Meine wirklichen Hot-Spots und Geheimtips an die große Glocke hängen?
Von meinem Hausgewässer tät ich das niemals machen (zumal es den Anglern auf Dauer nicht hilft,wenn sie irgendwas vorgekaut bekommen,statt das Wasser/Echolot etc. lesen zu lernen).


Wieviel Themen gibt die Angellei überhaupt her?
Ich denke,dass es letztendlich auf Dauer den Zeitschriften schon schwer fällt das Heftchen zu füllen!
Ein Lösungsansatz wäre eine regionale Beschränkung oder vergleichbares,mit vielen regionalen und aktuellen Infos,eventuell noch mit Praxisberichten die entsprechend auf die Region angepasst/aussortiert sind.

edit:
Wer ist überhaupt die Hauptzielgruppe?
Die erfahreneren Angler? Ich denke eher weniger...




Fazit:
Kauf ich nicht!
Ich les im Internet...gerade für Erlebnisberichte kauf ich mir doch keine Zeitschrift,hier im Netz sind sogar oftmals noch mehr und größere Bilder dabei,die auch qualitativ hochwertig sind.
Infos gibts im Internet und mit der Zeit lernt man auch zu selektieren welche von einem erfahrenen und welche von einem weniger erfahrenem Autor stammen (und wie sie zu gewichten sind).


----------



## strawinski (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

ja das stimmt alles....das problem der angelei ist,das es ein geschlossener kreis ist, also keine tageszeitung... aber sie erscheint ja auch nur einmal im monat. also hat man 20 tage zeit sich gedanken zu machen. wenn man davon 10 tage schon verbringt was die konkurenz schreibt, naja..themen gäbe es genug, nur der wille und die kreaktivität fehle in diesem lande....angler sind nicht vermieft und spießig. sie gehen mit der zeit und sie sind auch keine eigenbrödler mehr....sie nehmen am leben genauso teil wie der rest....ihr und der rest stellt sie nur so da....angeln ist naturschutz und in einem bundesland schulfach.....es ist nahrungserwerb und breitensport.....beim angler bleiben die leute stehen und sehen zu und fragen.....machen sie das bei anderen sportarten? 

mit so deinem Denkanasatz finde ich, auch ohne journalist zu sein, genug themen für ne zeitschrift....ohne ruten und rollen zu verdrücken.....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



strawinski schrieb:


> in einem bundesland schulfach.....



;+

Wo denn?


----------



## strawinski (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

in brandenburg ist es schulfach, also wahlweise


----------



## Manta30 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@ Schleien-Stefan 

Ein "abhängiger" Journalist wird sich hüten seine ehrlich Meinung niederzuschreiben. Jedenfalls wenn sie negativ ausfallen würde. Kritisiere nie negativ einen Anzeigensteller, denn auf den bist du finaziell angewiesen. So erklärt sich auch die viele Werbung in den Heften. Ein unabhängiges Heft würde für den Endverbraucher zu teuer werden und zum Ladenhüter verkommen. Außerdem geht es den Printmedien ohnehin schon schlecht.


----------



## hasenzahn (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



strawinski schrieb:


> in brandenburg ist es schulfach, also wahlweise



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt "Angelschulen" die als Teil des Angebotes an Ganztagsschulen angeboten werden. Das ganze hat den Charakter einer Arbeitsgemeinschaft, ohne Leistungsdruck, ohne Zensuren, nur aus Spaß, und wird von Kollegen und erfahrenen Anglern geleitet. 
Auch darüber schreiben Angeljournalisten. 
Übrigens, gefördert aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe des Landes Brandenburg und unterstützt durch das Landwirtschafts- und Bildungsministerium. (Vielleicht mal beispielgebend für andere Bundesländer) 
Also Leute, mal ehrlich, ich schreibe seit über zehn Jahren für Angelzeitschriften. Ich habe noch nie einen Gerätetest veröffentlich oder gemacht, bis auf einen in diesem Jahr. Das hat aber nix mit Anzeigen oder sonst was zu tun. Die Rute habe ich selbst gekauft und vorgestellt. Soviel Gerätekram ist doch gar nicht in den Zeitschriften drin, oder lese ich die falschen ?? 

Übrigens: Bislang herrschte hier zu dem Thema ein ziemlich moderater Umgangston in einer sachlichen Diskussion. Ich hoffe das bleibt so. 

Wenn das mit den Angelbeiträgen immer so einfach wäre, dann bräuchten wir nur eine Zeitschrift mit wenigen Themen und hätten alle Interessen abgedeckt. Das ist leider nicht ganz, die Welt ist bunt, die Interessen verschieden, da reicht schwarz weiß eben nicht. Und der eine mag es bunter, der andere eben nicht. Allen Recht getan geht eben nicht. Gibts nirgendwo mal ein wenig Anerkennung für die Leute die sich Woche um Woche und Tag für Tag für die Angler den Kopf zerbrechen, ans Wasser fahren, Geschichten produzieren, unter "Fangzwang" stehen weil die Geschichte in den Sack muss? 
Haben wir da die letzten Jahre wirklich alles falsch gemacht? 

Übrigens: Ich bin in keiner Redaktion angestellt und habe mit niemandem irgendeinen Vertrag. Das heißt ich bin mein eigener Chef und für meinen Verdienst auch selbst verantwortlich. Wenn ich Murks produziere, gibts auch keine Kohle und die Familie sitzt heulend am Mittagstisch weil die Teller leer bleiben. Schon mal daran gedacht? Manchmal ist Angeln einfach nur Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Haben wir da die letzten Jahre wirklich alles falsch gemacht?


Natürlich nicht - Aber auch nicht viel richtig............

Wobei angestellte Redakteure die "ärmeren" Kerls sind als Freie. 

Ein Freier kann jederzeit entscheiden ob, was und für wen er arbeitet.

Der Angestellte unterliegt dagegen den Weisungen seines Verlages..



> Wenn das mit den Angelbeiträgen immer so einfach wäre, dann bräuchten wir nur eine Zeitschrift mit wenigen Themen und hätten alle Interessen abgedeckt.


Nein, immerhin werden sie noch gekauft. Was zeigt, dass man auch das gleiche Thema unter verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten für verschiedene Zielgruppen aufarbeiten kann.



> Gibts nirgendwo mal ein wenig Anerkennung für die Leute die sich Woche um Woche und Tag für Tag für die Angler den Kopf zerbrechen, ans Wasser fahren, Geschichten produzieren, unter "Fangzwang" stehen weil die Geschichte in den Sack muss?


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Denn auch der "normale" Angler macht nix anderes als sich am Wasser den Kopf zu zerbrechen um besser zu fangen - nur dass er nicht darüber schreibt und nicht dafür bezahlt wird.

Das Problem dabei ist, dass man als (Angel)Journalist sehr viel mit oft sehr guten Anglern zu tun hat. Das führt sehr schnell dazu, dass man die  eigenen bzw. die Kenntnisse der Topangler als Maßstab nimmt.

Daraus resultiert dann eine gewisse "Betriebsblindheit", die dann oft dazu führt, dass die Wünsche der normalen "Alltagsangler" etwas in den Hintergrund geraten und man sich vor allem auf (vermeintlich) Neues und "Topmethoden" konzentriert. Daher kommt dann auch der immer wieder gehörte Vorwurf der "Arroganz".

Zeitschriften haben ein Problem:
Die Rückmeldung in heutiger Zeit....
Wer schreibt schon noch einen Leserbrief, sei es per Mail oder als richtiger Brief - man hat ja viele andere Möglichkeiten unkompliziert zu kommunzieren.

Und das eben auch ohne die Zeitschriften, was man an den sinkenden, im besten Falle stagnierenden Auflagenzahlen ja sieht.

Kein Verlag und keine Redaktion weiß ja letztlich, wie ein Artikel oder auch ein Konzept beim Leser wirklich ankommt. Während wir klar nachvollziehen können, welche Themen den Angler wirklich interessieren (Abrufzahlen der einzelnen Artikel), können Verlage und Redaktionen nur raten, welcher Artikel der jeweils aktuellen Ausgabe gelesen, welcher überblättert wurde.

Ich behaupte mal dreist, wenn Verlage die Abrufzahlen unserer einzelnen Magazinartikel zu den verschiedenen Themenbereichen kennen würen, würden Angelzeitschriften anders aussehen.....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Also Leute, mal ehrlich, ich schreibe seit über zehn Jahren für Angelzeitschriften. Ich habe noch nie einen Gerätetest veröffentlich oder gemacht, bis auf einen in diesem Jahr. Das hat aber nix mit Anzeigen oder sonst was zu tun. Die Rute habe ich selbst gekauft und vorgestellt. Soviel Gerätekram ist doch gar nicht in den Zeitschriften drin, oder lese ich die falschen ??



Also ich sehe in so ziemlich jedem Magazin Gerätetests und bewertungen, oder Vorstellung neuer Geräte. Und die sind alle immer mindestens gut, toll und absolut ihr Geld wert. Wenn man die selber in der Hand hat bewertet man das teilweise "etwas" anders...



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Übrigens: Bislang herrschte hier zu dem Thema ein ziemlich moderater Umgangston in einer sachlichen Diskussion. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.



Warum nicht? |wavey:



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den Angelbeiträgen immer so einfach wäre, dann bräuchten wir nur eine Zeitschrift mit wenigen Themen und hätten alle Interessen abgedeckt. Das ist leider nicht ganz, die Welt ist bunt, die Interessen verschieden, da reicht schwarz weiß eben nicht. Und der eine mag es bunter, der andere eben nicht. Allen Recht getan geht eben nicht.



Deswegen kam hier ja schon mehrfach die Anregung das es mit eben etwas mehr Detailinfo oft interessanter wäre - eben weil jeder andere Interessen hat.



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Gibts nirgendwo mal ein wenig Anerkennung für die Leute die sich Woche um Woche und Tag für Tag für die Angler den Kopf zerbrechen, ans Wasser fahren, Geschichten produzieren, unter "Fangzwang" stehen weil die Geschichte in den Sack muss?



Fangzwang? Genau das sehe ich als großen Fehler an: Nicht das Bild vom großen (und angeblich mit dieser Methode/in diesem Gewässer gefangenen) Fisch macht den Informationsgehalt eines Beitrages aus. Schöne Bilder gehören dazu, aber Inhalt ist auch ganz nett...



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Haben wir da die letzten Jahre wirklich alles falsch gemacht?



Sicher nicht. Aber sich im Wnadel der Zeit anzupassen ist sicher kein Fehler, und die sinkenden Abozahlen drängen ja den Verdacht auf das ein Wandel nötig sein könnte.



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich bin in keiner Redaktion angestellt und habe mit niemandem irgendeinen Vertrag. Das heißt ich bin mein eigener Chef und für meinen Verdienst auch selbst verantwortlich. Wenn ich Murks produziere, gibts auch keine Kohle und die Familie sitzt heulend am Mittagstisch weil die Teller leer bleiben. Schon mal daran gedacht? Manchmal ist Angeln einfach nur Arbeit.



Ich bin gerade bei meiner Arbeit immer für Feedback dankbar, dann kann man sich nämlich verbessern. Deswegen höre ich den Kunden auh gerne zu wenn sie sagen was sie gut finden und was man verbessern soll...


----------



## strawinski (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

ich sags euch nochmal......wieviel angler gibts in Deutschland? 300tsd? 500tsd? wenn einer ne richtige zeitung auf den markt bringt mit frischem wind und richtigen ideen , fegt er alle anderen blätter vom markt......wieviel zuschauer hat bauer sucht frau?, keine oder? und wieviel hat kerner?....villeicht sind die Herrn Redaktuere oder verleger ein wenig zu scheu etwas neues zu probieren, weil es die konkurenz nicht macht oder weil es sonst vom blatt der konkurenz abweicht.........betriebsblindheit nennt man das.....es geht nicht immer um hochglanzfotos, wann seht ihr das mal ein......auch nicht um megafische...die einen neid oder eine völkerwanderung zum see auslösen...es geht um eine Mischung aus unterhaltung, wissen und villeicht ein paar Tests...die Leute bezahlen dafür gefühlte 5 bis 8 DM......


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> wieviel angler gibts in Deutschland? 300tsd? 500tsd?



Ca. 1,7 Mio. organsierte bzw. mit Jahres/Tageskarten etc.
Ca. 4,8 Mio., die sich selber als Angler sehen, aber nicht in Deutschland angeln, sondern nur im Urlaub/Ausland/Nachbarländer..


----------



## Manta30 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Wenn das alles nur so einfach wäre........

Die größte Konkurrenz der Printmedien ist nun einmal das Internet. Da würde auch ein völlig neues (gedrucktes) Angelmagazin nicht viel bringen. Und wenn dieses dann noch völlig unabhängig sein sollte......... Wer soll das bezahlen? Der Endkunde mit Internetanschluss sicherlich nicht. In letzter Zeit sind relativ schnell wieder neue Magazine vom Markt verschwunden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ... Die großen Magazine haben von allem ein bisschen, aber ohne das wirkliche Detailinfos kommen.



Genau da klemmt's.
Von allem gibt's was, aber nichts richtig.
Man liest einen Beitrag und hofft auf die Stelle, wo man endlich auf den Punkt kommt, wo auf das eingegangen wird, auf was die Überschrift Hoffnung weckte, dann irgendwann scheint man einen Anhaltspunkt, eine Textstelle gefunden zu haben, die nochmal die Hoffnung weckt, dass jetzt gleich das kommt, weshalb man den Artikel eigentlich zu lesen begann.
Und dann => wieder nichts, du bist am Ende des Artikels angelangt, weißt so viel wie vorher und schmeißt gefrustet, die Zeitschrift in die Ecke.

Zudem scheint genau der Druck und der Glaube daran, dass man es jedem potentiellen Leser recht machen müsse, dazu zu führen, dass eben die Qualität eines Angelmagazins leidet.
Man schreibt, wie ein Arschkriecher, der am Arbeitsplatz, um die Aufmerksamkeit seines Vorgesetzten buhlt und sich nen Vorteil erhofft, doch manchmal ist weniger, eben doch mehr!


----------



## strawinski (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

ich mein, die müssen doch auch kritische mails und post zu ihren zeitungen bekommen...sind die so beratungsresistent? oder mehr borniert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> sind die so beratungsresistent? oder mehr borniert!


Man sollte da auch einen klaren Unterschied zwischen den Verlagen machen (welche die Vorgaben machen) und den Redaktionen/Redakteuren, die das dann irgendwie mit Inhalt füllen müssen..


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich mein, die müssen doch auch kritische mails und post zu ihren zeitungen bekommen...sind die so beratungsresistent? oder mehr borniert!



Eine berechtigte Frage!
Wer meine Postings hier aus dem AB kennt, weiß dass ich nicht schreibfaul bin und auch verwertbares aus der Tastatur hole. Genauso verfasse ich auch Testberichte, zu von mir gekauften Produkten, Leserbriefe, sowie Kritiken an Zeitschriften, politische Parteien usw....und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der Einzige bin, der das macht.
Von dem Aspekt her dürften man genug Resonanz/Kritik erfahren, auch wenn viel geistiger Müll dabei ist und wenig konstruktive Kritik. Dennoch müsste genug übrig bleiben, um seine Schlüsse und Lehren daraus zu ziehen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

mich würde mal interessieren, wer von euch sich eine angelzeitschrift noch im laden kauft? ich für meinen teil, gehe noch öfters in den zeitungsladen, schaue mir die hefte kurz durch und entscheide dann zu 98 %, daß das heft dort bleibt, weil ich nichts wirklich interessantes gesehen habe, eben viel, viel werbung und viel bla, bla, bla. einziges heft der letzten 3 jahre, daß ich auch noch habe, ist das von robert schon erwähnte mit dem sonderheft zum angeln in norwegen.
mindestens 70 % derjenigen, die ich kenne, die eine der zeitschriften abboniert haben, tun das in regelmäßigen rundumwechseln nur wegen der abo- werbegeschenke! gelesen wird kaum eines der hefte. (früher war ja nicht alles besser, aber ich kann mich noch an die zeit als bengel erinnern, wo ich jedesmal auf die zeit wartete, bis opa die zeitschrift vom dav ausgelesen hatte. ich weiß nicht mehr wie die hieß, die war glaube ich blaßgrün- weiß und werbung gab es ja zu ddr- zeiten nicht übermäßig viel  , aber beim ansitz habe ich an diesem tag bestimmt so manchen biß verpaßt  )


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, wer von euch sich eine angelzeitschrift noch im laden kauft? ich für meinen teil, gehe noch öfters in den zeitungsladen, schaue mir die hefte kurz durch und entscheide dann zu 98 %, daß das heft dort bleibt, weil ich nichts wirklich interessantes gesehen habe, eben viel, viel werbung und viel bla, bla, bla. ...



Genau so, läuft das bei mir auch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Nun wissen die Verlage wenigstens, woher die Auflagenverluste kommen..

Ihr "Schnorrer"

;-)))))))))


----------



## strawinski (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

ja aber ihr legt sie weg, weil ihr enttäuscht seid, oder traurig über den inhalt...oder weil wieder dasselbe drin steht...oder nichts neues....da wäre ja die Gärtnerpost interessanter...

Aber es wurde immer noch nicht klar mit der wahrheit herausgerückt aus welchem grunde es sich nichts ändert oder ändern lasse will.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Aber es wurde immer noch nicht klar mit der wahrheit herausgerückt aus welchem grunde es sich nichts ändert oder ändern lasse will.....


Weil etablierte Verlage wie große Tanker sind, schwer zu manövrieren und ineine andere Richtung zu lenken....

Und weil etablierte Printverlage (auch abseits des Angelns) große Schwierigkeiten damit haben, konsistente Geschäftsmodelle in den modernen Medien aufzubauen, kein User ist da bereit für Inhalte zu bezahlen...

Was wiederum (im Normalfall) in Kosteneinsparungen endet (Verkleinerung der Redaktionen), was mit Sicherheit keine steigende Qualität bedeuten kann.

Zudem bergen natürlich Zeitschriften ein nicht zu unterschätzendes monatliches Kostenrisiko schon alleine wegen der reinen Produktionskosten, die man im Netz natürlich nicht hat.

Dass da dann bei einigen auf viel vorgefertigtes (Nachrichten/Werbeagenturen) zurückgegriffen wird, Zeit für vernünftige Recherche immer weniger wird, macht ein solches Produkt im Normalfall auch nicht besser..

Wohin der Weg gehen wird, ob Verlage in der Zukunft Geschäftsmodelle finden werden, welche sie sowohl im angestammten Medium (Print) wie auch im Onlinebereich Geld verdienen lässt, wird sich zeigen.

Es wird wie immer sein, einige werden lernen, andere untergehen....

Aber ein Gutes hat das ja für den Normalangler:
Die Rabatt/Zugabeschlachten um Abonnenten sind doch klasse.
Schöne Produkte bei Aboabschluß, DVD`s kostenlos für Abonnenten - davon konnte man früher nur träumen..


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ich habe mir in den letzten Monaten von fast allen Angelzeitschriften mal die Miniabo´s gekauft um einen Überblick zu bekommen. Am Ende war für mich klar das ich keine von diesen Zeitschriften abonnieren werde, weil sie das Geld nicht Wert sind und ich schnell die Nase von den Berichte und der Werbung voll hatte. 

Ich kann es nicht ab und weigere mich beharrlich dieser teilweise absurden Konsumwelt zu folgen in der einem von Morgens bis Abends auf irgendeiner Art und Weise suggeriertird das man für eine vernünftige Angelrolle über 150,00 Euro, für eine Schnur pro 100m 15,00 Euro oder wie mir zuletzt begegnete für den Displaydeckel für mein Humminbird 21,90 Euro bezahlen soll, man das schei... Ding besteht aus Plastik und kostet in der Herstellung 20Cent und hat weniger Material wie der Plastikeimer den ich im Supermarkt für 99Cent gekauft habe, allerdings ohne diesen großen Schriftzug HUMMINBIRD.


Und das ganze ist doch das Problem alles zielt nur und fast ausschließlich nur darauf ab den Konsum hoch zu treiben und uns Dinge weit überteuert zu verkaufen und deshalb habe ich für mich persönlich festgestellt das ich auf diese Zeitschriften verzichten kann.


----------



## strawinski (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

bin sehr erstaunt..123.mein zander über deine negative erfahrung mit dem echolotzentrum..hab den film mit dem vergleich der echolote gsehen und dachte das gerade diejenigen sind die hier die beratungsspitze hochhalten. es wären die einzigen gewesen bei denen ich gekauft hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Das ist nun aber defintiv OT - Und wie meist hilft da ein Telefonat...


----------



## samba43 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Wenn man ein bisschen sucht findet man noch den ein oder anderen guten Autor, bzw. Magazin.
Im englischsprachigen Raum ist´s da leider etwas leichter....
Beispiele die mir einfallen:
http://www.bursell.dk/  (Autor)
http://www.thisisfly.com/  (online-mag / USA)
http://www.hook-magazin.de/index.php (online-mag / D)
http://www.drakemag.com/ (Print / USA)


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil etablierte Verlage wie große Tanker sind, schwer zu manövrieren und ineine andere Richtung zu lenken....
> 
> Und weil etablierte Printverlage (auch abseits des Angelns) große Schwierigkeiten damit haben, konsistente Geschäftsmodelle in den modernen Medien aufzubauen, kein User ist da bereit für Inhalte zu bezahlen...
> 
> ...


In Bezug auf Qualität würde ich eigentlich nicht so schwarz sehen, auch im Printbereich nicht. Aber es ist nun mal leider wie in vielen Bereichen, man will schnell und viel Geld machen. Und dabei hilft angeblich meist nicht eine solide, gleichbleibende oder nur leicht steigende Auflage. Man will mehr, mehr, mehr. Mehr Auflage, mehr Werbeeinnahmen, mehr... . Und dann kommt man an einen Punkt, wo man einfach zu viel hat, nur eines eben abgrundtief gesunken ist, die Qualität. Dabei gibt es auch in den Printmedien einige Beispiele, die zeigen, daß man mit sehr guter Qualität, mit einem ausreichenden Minimum eine solide Auflage mit genügend Gewinn erreichen kann. das gilt im übrigen auch im onlinegeschäft!!!
ich nehme mal an, ein solides magazin hätte seine leserschaft, mit sauber recherchierten berichten aus aller herren länder mit schönen fotos, dazu tips und tricks mit bebilderten tafeln, vergleichstest mit kritischem auge, das fordert ja auch die qualität der hersteller heraus und belebt damit den markt ( weniger fehlkäufe aufgrund falscher tests halten auch den leser bei der zeitschrift, mehr auflage heißt auch gleichbleibende oder sogar steigende werbeeinnahmen, ohne den werbeanteil erhöhen zu müssen!)
bsp.: ein hersteller, mehrere angler/reiseveranstalter/journalisten/ händler fahren in ein angelcamp, testen dieses camp,neue modelle, zubehör, outdoorkleidung, werten diese intern aus und geben den beteiligten eine gewisse zeit zum nachbessern und berichten dann gemeinsam. jeder der beteiligten hat etwas davon, und bei wahrheitsgemäßer, kritischer aber produktiver berichterstattung wird es die leser auch interessieren.
ich jedenfalls würde liebend gern beim ansitzangeln ein gutes angelmagazin lesen, aber nein, da ist es eher ein buch über eine auch dem test von outdoorartikeln dienende bergtour, safari o.ä., da sind die hefte bücher/ zeitschriften wenigstens nicht 80 % reine werbung und vom rest m eist nicht 80% bla, bla. tut mir leid es feststellen zu müssen, die derzeitigen angelmagazine gehören genau dahin, wo sie derzeit schon oft stehen- gleich neben schundhefte voller anzeigen von nutten und prostituierten, die stellen sich auch nur noch um des geldes wegen für alles und jeden zur schau


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

ich stell jetzt hier mal 2- 3 beiträge von nicht- journalisten her, die genau eine seite dessen darstellen, was ich in einem angelmagazin an berichten von revieren lesen und sehen würde wollen.( + recherchierte dinge wie angelguides, angelgeschäfte, interessante sehenswürdigkeiten u., u., u.)  aus der richtung tests und angeltechniken fallen mir so spontan leider nicht entsprechende dinge ein, aber die folgenden 2 von den reiseberichten bleiben bei mir in sagenhaft guter erinnerung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165368
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=169224 + nachfolgeberichte


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Moin Leute,

ob angestellt oder frei, bei allen Redakteuren gilt der Slogan: wessen Brot ich esse, dessen Lied ich singe! 
Die wenigsten Journalisten können, hier im Anglerboard, irgendeinem "Spezi" in Punkto Praxis das Wasser reichen. Die meisten bringen doch nur "Aufgeschnapptes" oder "Kurzmalhingegucktes", ausgeschmückt und mit ein paar Bildchen hinterlegt, zu Papier. 
Eine Angelfachzeitschrift, die mit B beginnt hatte ich von 1986 – 1997 abboniert. Ich kann nicht abstreiten, dass mich ab und zu mal ein Bericht überzeugt oder begeistert hat. Doch das nervige Werbebombardement hat dann doch überwogen und ich kann mir für’s gesparte Abo-Geld lieber mal eine schicke Rolle kaufen. 
Hier im Board ist es allemal interessanter.
Allerbest ut Oostfreesland, 
zander-ralf


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Qualität würde ich eigentlich nicht so schwarz sehen, auch im Printbereich nicht. Aber es ist nun mal leider wie in vielen Bereichen, man will schnell und viel Geld machen. Und dabei hilft angeblich meist nicht eine solide, gleichbleibende oder nur leicht steigende Auflage. Man will mehr, mehr, mehr. Mehr Auflage, mehr Werbeeinnahmen, mehr... . Und dann kommt man an einen Punkt, wo man einfach zu viel hat, nur eines eben abgrundtief gesunken ist, die Qualität....



Das ist das, was die ganze Wirtschaft nicht zu kapieren scheint: Schnelles Wachstum ist eben kein nachhaltiges Wachstum oder je schneller ich die Spitze des machbaren erreicht habe, desto schneller bzw. früher kommt der Absturz.

Würde man auf langsameres Wachstum setzen, hätten alle länger etwas davon.

Das Online- Magazin Hook ist meiner Meinung nach, aktuell das beste deutschsprachige Angelmagazin, dass ich kenne, da könnten die Printmedien, sich ne Menge abgucken, sowas würde ich auch kaufen. Online ist zwar nett, kostenfrei, aber dennoch habe ich bei guten Sachen, gerne was festes in der Hand. So scheine auch nicht nur ich zu denken, denn es muss ja einen Grund haben, dass sich Bücher nach wie vor, gut verkaufen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@ralf
aber man nimmt nicht immer den läppi mit ans wasser, man hat nicht wirklich überall internet und da ist dann manchmal eine gute zeitschrift nicht schlecht.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@leo
da gebe ich Dir recht. Mal eine kaufen ist i.O. aber Abo kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Da lese ich mir lieber beim Angeln x-mal den Personalausweis meiner Schwiegermutter durch!!!
Ausserdem soll man beim Angeln nicht lesen. 
Deshalb verpasst Du auch ständig die besten Bisse!:q:q:q


----------



## da Poser (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> aber man nimmt nicht immer den läppi mit ans wasser, man hat nicht wirklich überall internet und da ist dann manchmal eine gute zeitschrift nicht schlecht.


Hmm, eine Angelzeitschrift beim Angeln zu lesen kommt mir vor, wie wenn ich im Stadion sitze und gleichzeitige das Spiel auf nem tragbaren Fernseher glotze.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

willst du mir wirklich sagen, daß du beim ansitzangeln ständig auf deine pose starrst? 
oder anderes beispiel: 2008 war beim umsetzen in norwegen oder auch beim naturköderangeln das schon beschriebene kleine norwegensonderheft die meist gelesene literatur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> So scheine auch nicht nur ich zu denken, denn es muss ja einen Grund haben, dass sich Bücher nach wie vor, gut verkaufen.


Bücher verkaufen sich aber weniger an Angler direkt, sondern an Leute die Angler beschenken...

Da ist dann auch die Zielgruppe anders auf Grund der Vertriebsstrukturen:
Wenn man die meisten Bücher über den Buchhandel losschlägt, braucht man keine Titel für Angler, sondern solche, bei denen der nichtangelnde Buchhändler meint, sie an Freunde und Verwandte von Anglern losschlagen zu können, welche die Angler zum Geburtstag oder, aktueller, Weihnachten beschenken..

Die Zielgrupper für Angelbücher ist also (im Gegensatz zu den Zeitschriften) nicht der Angler, sondern die, welche Angler beschenken wollen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bücher verkaufen sich aber weniger an Angler direkt, sondern an Leute die Angler beschenken...
> 
> Da ist dann auch die Zielgruppe anders auf Grund der Vertriebsstrukturen:
> Wenn man die meisten Bücher über den Buchhandel losschlägt, braucht man keine Titel für Angler, sondern solche, bei denen der nichtangelnde Buchhändler meint, sie an Freunde und Verwandte von Anglern losschlagen zu können, welche die Angler zum Geburtstag oder, aktueller, Weihnachten beschenken..
> ...



Nee Thomas, da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
Was ich mit meiner Aussage zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, ist, dass Printmedien eben nach wie vor nicht out sind, trotz elektronischem Döns(virtuelle Bücher), kostenlose Onlinemagazine usw....
Das heißt, es sollte für ein gut gemachtes, gedrucktes Angelmagazin, nach wie vor einen Markt geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Was ich mit meiner Aussage zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, ist, dass Printmedien eben nach wie vor nicht out sind, trotz elektronischem Döns(virtuelle Bücher), kostenlose Onlinemagazine usw....


Ok., stimmt.

An einem ganz neuen Printkonzept (keine Bücher, kein Magazin) arbeiten wir auch schon...

;-)))))


----------



## saza (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Moin,
habe einfach mal still mitgelesen. Tatsache ist es meiner Meinung ja nun auch, dass die meisten Angelmagazine eigentlich nur das Sprachrohr der Angelindustrie sind. Siehe „GÜTESIEGEL“ oder diverse Testreihen über manchmal merkwürdige Artikel. 
Ich muss an dieser Stelle Sensitivfischer völlig Recht geben, dass das hook-magazin wohl das im Moment beste Mag ist, dass es am Markt gibt. Wenn man sich mal das Impressum durchsieht, ein bisschen Googelt, wird der geneigte Leser feststellen, dass die 11 FREUNDE gar nicht mal so weit sind. Auch ein gewisser Herr Köhler, den ich schon immer auf Spiegel-online begeistert gelesen habe, treibt dort sein „Unwesen“.  Also wie gesagt, macht euch ein eigenes Bild über Hook und ihr werdet vielleicht feststellen, dass es auch ein gutes Magazin mit guten Journalisten – die auch einen fundierten anglerischen Hintergrund haben- gibt.
In diesem Sinne
Beste Grüße Saza


----------



## trixi-v-h (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Habe mal paar Fragen zu diesem Thema,
1. was macht in euren Augen einen guten Angel-Journalisten aus,
2. was sollen die Leute auch jeden Monat Neues in die Zeitschriften packen, das Angeln wird doch nicht täglich neu erfunden.
Was die sogenannten Tests betrifft,so trifft dies doch auf sämtliche Arten der Zeitschriften zu. Da kann man bei der Computerzeitung beginnen über die Angelmagazine weitergehen bis zu unseren geliebten Autozeitungen. Man bekommt nach ein paar Ausgaben gut mit wer ein grosser Sponsor der jeweiligen Zeitung ist. Wobei ich mal ein paar ehrliche Tests/Vergleiche den Zeitungen zugute halte.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

wo bitte schön steht denn, daß ein angeljournalist jemandem das angelnbeibringen soll? es ist also schei.... egal, ob das angeln nun jeden tag neu erfunden wird oder nicht. man kann trotzdem über besondere erlebnisse beim angeln berichten, man kann objektiv von einem der abertausenden reviere der welt berichten ( ohne das in jedem 3. satz der veranstalter genannt wird, wie schon vorher gepostet mit darstellung von wissenswertem wie guides, angelgeschäften, sehenswürdigkeiten), man kann angeltechniken denen vorstellen, die davon noch nix gehört haben, man kann bastel-/ reparaturtips geben, man kann auch kritische tests veröffentlichen, wenn diese dem werbepartner dabei helfen, seine produkte zu verbessern und damit marktanteile zu erobern, man kann...
man kann langfristig NICHT glauben, daß sich ein magazin mit gefühlt mehr als 80 % werbung als "FACH- magazin" durchgeht.


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Interessant finde ich ja, dass auch mindestens einer aus der kritisierten Zunft hier mitliest & schreibt - vielen Dank dafür, Hasenzahn!

Es haben ja einige angemerkt, dass nicht jeden Monat das Angeln neu erfunden werden kann. Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Leopard_Afrika: Das ist gar nicht nötig. Stattdessen würde eine Besinnung auf journalistische Grundtugenden reichen - dazu zählen für mich in erster Linie ein kritischer Blick, sorgfältige Recherche und ein fesselnder Schreibstil. 

Die Themenfindung ist natürlich eine Kunst für sich, aber allein hier im Anglerboard gibt es eine Masse an Anregungen. Spontan fällt mir ein:

Thema Friedfischangeln: Was bringen künstliche Maden? 

Dazu ein Anruf bei einem Biologen und fragen: Warum fressen Fische gerne Maden & was macht das Besondere aus? Dann ein Anruf bei einem Hersteller und fragen, warum Angler die Kunstdinger kaufen sollten. Und am besten dann noch einen eigenen Test am Wasser, ähnlich wie ihn Ex-Boardie Veit gemacht hat. Zack, fertig wäre ein interessanter Artikel. 

Vielleicht sollte ich den Artikel gleich selber angehen, ganz nach dem Motto: Das bisschen, was ich lese, kann ich mir auch selber schreiben...

Eine andere Idee: Ein Artikel zum richtigen Ausloten

Ich selbst habe das Angeln nicht von Kindesbeinen an gelernt, sondern musste mir vieles selber beibringen & aus Büchern, Filmen und manchmal auch Zeitschriften zusammensammeln. Dabei ist mir jedesmal aufgefallen, dass häufig geschrieben wird: Die Angelstelle ausloten. Wie genau das geht, das wird aber praktisch nie beschrieben. Also einfach mal anglerisches Grundwissen beibringen, anstatt den x-ten Artikel zum Texas-Rig oder dem neuesten Wobbler.

Ein weiteres Thema: Wie wirken sich die Weichmacher aus Gummifischen im Wasser aus? Kann es da Probleme geben?

Hier wäre der kritische Blick gefragt: Mal ein paar Forscher abklappern & schauen, ob jemand dazu schon was herausgefunden hat. Auch wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Weichmacher komplett harmlos sind, würde ich den Artikel gern lesen.

Für mehr Artikelideen einfach PN - ich mache auch einen günstigen Preis |supergri

Das Hook-Magazin, das einige erwähnt haben, finde ich übrigens auch spannend - leider gefällt mir die Navigation gar nicht & gedruckt wäre es natürlich noch schöner. Ich denke aber auch wie Thomas & Sensitivfischer, dass der Printsektor noch längst nicht tot ist - als Beispiel fällt mir die "Welt Kompakt" ein, die in Großstädten gerade ganz schön abräumt. 

Ich freue mich echt, dass hier so viele Leute schreiben. Vielleicht dringen ja auch ein paar Anregungen zu den Zeitschriften durch...

Viele Grüße, 
Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Vielleicht dringen ja auch ein paar Anregungen zu den Zeitschriften durch...


Da darfst Du nach meinen Erfahrungen und Erlebnissen mit Verlagen (Zeitschriften wie Bücher) gerne weiterträumen, zumindest in nächster Zukunft....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Nun, als Angler von Kindesbeinen an, der neben dem Fränkischen auch ganz gut der hochdeutschen Schriftsprache mächtig ist, hätte ich schon mal Lust, mich als Schreiberling zu betätigen. Geschichten gäbe es genug, Tipps und Tricks auch...

Aber dennoch: Wo sollen "stinknormale" (ist jetzt schlecht zu erklären, was ich damit meine, also denkt euch euren Teil) Berichte denn reinpassen? In den Blinker? Den Raubfisch? Nein. Dort ist der Gigantismus zu Hause. Meterhecht über Meterhecht. Alles rein auf den "Erfolg" bezogen, dabei hat unser Hobby viel mehr zu bieten als die schnöde Fangstatistik und die farbliche Auswahl der Gufis. Betreibt man Angel-journalismus auf diese Weise, so sind Wiederholungen tatsächlich nicht zu vermeiden. Oder extreme Differenzierungen alá "Welche Rute brauche ich für das Barschangeln mit 8er Geflecht und Gummis mit Köpfen zwischen 8 und 10 gramm?" - Gähhnnn, langweilig! Aber der Industrie gefällt eine derartige Berichterstattung gut und es entspricht wohl auch den Erwartungen vieler Leser (Man sieht ja auch im Board, das die entsprechenden Themen immer wieder auftauchen. Im Printmedium hat der Rat der "Experten" sicherlich eine wesentlich größere Wirkung. Wow, das hat der Uli B. geschrieben, ja dann...!).

Vielleicht braucht es mehr Spartenmagazine, ähnlich der Medienlandschaft in der Musikbranche. Zeitschriften, die bewußt die Fangbuchberichterstattung verlassen und andere Pfade einschlagen. Nur: Das kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Welcher Verlag hat aber schon den Mut, sich auf ein solches (kostenintensives) Wagnis einzulassen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nun, als Angler von Kindesbeinen an, der neben dem Fränkischen auch ganz gut der hochdeutschen Schriftsprache mächtig ist, hätte ich schon mal Lust, mich als Schreiberling zu betätigen. Geschichten gäbe es genug, Tipps und Tricks auch...
> 
> Aber dennoch: Wo sollen "stinknormale" (ist jetzt schlecht zu erklären, was ich damit meine, also denkt euch euren Teil) Berichte denn reinpassen?




Sie passen ganz bestimmt hier in AB.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Kohlmeise, wenn ich das so lese denke ich bei Hook wärst Du richtig.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nun, als Angler von Kindesbeinen an, der neben dem Fränkischen auch ganz gut der hochdeutschen Schriftsprache mächtig ist, hätte ich schon mal Lust, mich als Schreiberling zu betätigen. Geschichten gäbe es genug, Tipps und Tricks auch...
> 
> Aber dennoch: Wo sollen "stinknormale" (ist jetzt schlecht zu erklären, was ich damit meine, also denkt euch euren Teil) Berichte denn reinpassen? In den Blinker? Den Raubfisch? Nein. Dort ist der Gigantismus zu Hause. Meterhecht über Meterhecht. Alles rein auf den "Erfolg" bezogen, dabei hat unser Hobby viel mehr zu bieten als die schnöde Fangstatistik und die farbliche Auswahl der Gufis. Betreibt man Angel-journalismus auf diese Weise, so sind Wiederholungen tatsächlich nicht zu vermeiden. Oder extreme Differenzierungen alá "Welche Rute brauche ich für das Barschangeln mit 8er Geflecht und Gummis mit Köpfen zwischen 8 und 10 gramm?" - Gähhnnn, langweilig! Aber der Industrie gefällt eine derartige Berichterstattung gut und es entspricht wohl auch den Erwartungen vieler Leser (Man sieht ja auch im Board, das die entsprechenden Themen immer wieder auftauchen. Im Printmedium hat der Rat der "Experten" sicherlich eine wesentlich größere Wirkung. Wow, das hat der Uli B. geschrieben, ja dann...!).
> 
> Vielleicht braucht es mehr Spartenmagazine, ähnlich der Medienlandschaft in der Musikbranche. Zeitschriften, die bewußt die Fangbuchberichterstattung verlassen und andere Pfade einschlagen. Nur: Das kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Welcher Verlag hat aber schon den Mut, sich auf ein solches (kostenintensives) Wagnis einzulassen?



Es bestätigt sich für mich mal wieder, dass ihr Franken mir, ein sympatisches Volk seit. Mit kaum einem anderen deutschen Völkchen bin ich so häufig einer Meinung.


----------



## strawinski (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

ihr tut immer so als würden die kournalisten immer die zeitung entscheiden. im endeffekt wird doch der chefredakteur die entscheidung treffen welche themen hinein kommen und der kleine journalist steht drausen. oder seh ich da was falsch.....kloppt doch nich immer auf die armen schreiber rum.....

ne gute anregung wurde auch gegeben...viel zuwenig wissenschaftliche themen oder aufklärungen. (jaja meterhechte und riesenkarpfen) persönliche berichte fehlen ganz...wer braucht neue angelschnüre wenn danach im neutralen test heraus kommt, was sie tatsächlich halten. nix.....
keine jugendecke...wieviel jugendliche angler könnte man an ein magazin binden. nix davon zu lesen.......


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> 1. was macht in euren Augen einen guten Angel-Journalisten aus.



In erster Linie das, was einen guten Journalisten ausmacht.

Da das Thema etwas weniger bierernst ist als z.B Politik natürlich mit nem guten Schuß Humor und nem fesselnden Schreibstil.

Die meisten Berichte hingegen sind langweilig geschrieben, unobjektiv und nahezu selbstverliebt in die eigene Perspektive. Eine unterschwellige Arroganz ist nicht selten auch dabei. Die meisten kupfern in der Art zu schreiben voneinander ab, so daß sich manche Zeitschriften lesen, als wäre jeder Artikel aus der selben Feder. Sicher gibt es auch Ausnahmen.

Manche Redakteure sollten sich mal vor Augen halten, daß im Gegensatz zu ihnen selbst das Angeln für den Großteil ihrer Leser mehr ein Hobby darstellt als einen Lebensinhalt. Und daß es vollkommen unprofessionell ist fanatisch auf der Richtigkeit der persönlichen Meinung zu beharren... #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> nahezu selbstverliebt in die eigene Perspektive


Ist ein grundsätzliches "Problem" (fast) jeden Schreibers, ob für Gazetten oder als Buchautor.. 

Wer nicht eine gewisse Eitelkeit besitzt und nicht in der Öffentlichkeit stehen will/kann, wird auch nicht anfangen zu publizieren.

Wenn man das weiß und dazu steht bzw. damit auch entsprechend umgehen kann, kann das natürlich auch produktiv sein..

Aber da "menschelts" dann halt doch bei den meisten und es kommen eher die von WW genannten Nachteile zum tragen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer nicht eine gewisse Eitelkeit besitzt und nicht in der Öffentlichkeit stehen will/kann, wird auch nicht anfangen zu publizieren...



Gebe dir vollkommen recht.

Ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein gegenüber der eigenen Methode ist natürlich mehr als angebracht. Was mir nur (und das immer häufiger vorallem von Redakteuren jüngeren Alters) immer wieder aufstösst ist die Diskreditierung anderer Meinungen.
z.B "Wir haben sehr viel an allen möglichen Gewässern experimentiert und es hat sich dabei klar herausgestellt, daß Methode x was seine Fängigkeit betrifft Methode y in den meisten Situationen deutlich überlegen ist." |uhoh:

Zum einen schenke ich der Behauptung viel experimentiert zu haben nicht unbedingt den größten Glauben... Kennt man ja selbst, man will fangen und nicht experimentieren und greift dann früher oder später doch wieder auf die vertrauten Methoden zurück. Als "Profi" steht man umso mehr unter Druck vorzeigbare Ergebnisse, sprich mögl. kapitale Fänge präsentieren zu können.
Zum anderen sehe ich da bei vielen eine gewisse Festgefahrenheit und Betriebsblindheit. Manchmal würde es guttun auch mal über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen und einzusehen, daß andere mit den ach so unterlegenen Mitteln auch in der Lage sind vorzeigbare Ergebnisse abzuliefern und sich zu fragen, ob's nicht eher an der eigenen Einstellung liegt, daß es damit bei einem selbst nicht klappt.
Eigene Theorien werden zu oft als unumstößliche Fakten dargestellt, wenn man mal ehrlich ist weiß ja niemand so genau z.B wo/wann und ob überhaupt die Köderfarbe etc. eine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Zum anderen sehe ich da bei vielen eine gewisse Festgefahrenheit und Betriebsblindheit.


Lässt sich aber nicht nur bei Print nicht vermeiden, das gilt auch für alle anderen Medien inkl. Anglerboard....


----------



## Ollek (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ich hab mir grade nach Monaten mal wieder den Esox gekauft da ich mein Abo vor einiger Zeit beendet hab.

Damals war es noch der Esox der alle Themen anschnitt mehr oder weniger gut und nun ein reines Raubfischmagazin ist.

Und ich muss ehrlich sagen zumindest im Vergleich zum Raubfisch oder anderen reinen Raubfischmagazinen gefällt mir die Januarausgabe des Esox recht gut. (hoffe das bleibt so)

Es werden alle aktuellen Trends aufgegriffen und mit reichlich Fotos abgedruckt.

Das Rad kann man nunmal nicht jeden Monat neu erfinden, das stimmt schon aber zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Heften punktet der Esox bei mir.

Und die Werbung hällt sich auch in Grenzen

Gruss


----------



## strawinski (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

wisst Ihr, das ist genau Euer Problem....Ihr mit Euren "Kapitalen Fängen" und euren " besonders unter Druck stehen"...Nehmts mir nicht übel aber woher habt ihr alle diese Spinnerei?! was denkt ihr eigentlich? Glaubt ihr wirklich, ihr fangt im Gewässer *A* mit der Rute *B* und der Rolle *C* den Hecht *D *undalle lesenden angler kaufen den plunder, rennen los und hoffen damit den gleichen effekt zu erzielen? denkt ihr wirklich die sind alle so naiv? auf welchem planeten lebt ihr denn! in welcher zeit lebt ihr denn als Journalsten und vor allem was denkt ihr überhaupt von den Lesern!
Wenn ihr so an euer Handwerk rangeht, na dann wird das nix mit den vielen Abos und mit eurem Job....Prost mahlzeit.....


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Mir geht es in den Zeitungen eher um qualitativ ehrliche Berichte :
Angelgerätetest mit Vor und Nachteilen, geht doch bei Computerspielen auch, gerade Hersteller bessern oft daraufhin nach.
Gewässertipps mit aktuellen Bildern und Anschriften, evtl. mit Besonderheiten des Gewässers.
Berichte über Massenfänge/Kapitale schrecken mich eher ab.


----------



## hasenzahn (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



strawinski schrieb:


> wisst Ihr, das ist genau Euer Problem....Ihr mit Euren "Kapitalen Fängen" und euren " besonders unter Druck stehen"...Nehmts mir nicht übel aber woher habt ihr alle diese Spinnerei?! was denkt ihr eigentlich? Glaubt ihr wirklich, ihr fangt im Gewässer *A* mit der Rute *B* und der Rolle *C* den Hecht *D *undalle lesenden angler kaufen den plunder, rennen los und hoffen damit den gleichen effekt zu erzielen? denkt ihr wirklich die sind alle so naiv? auf welchem planeten lebt ihr denn! in welcher zeit lebt ihr denn als Journalsten und vor allem was denkt ihr überhaupt von den Lesern!
> Wenn ihr so an euer Handwerk rangeht, na dann wird das nix mit den vielen Abos und mit eurem Job....Prost mahlzeit.....



Du läufst irgendwie ein wenig neben der Spur, oder? War auch ziemlig kalt die letzten Tage, kann ich schon verstehen das man da ein wenig wirre Äußerungen von sich gibt. 
Da holt doch einer die große Kelle raus und haut jedem der Zunft eine an die Rübe. :g|kopfkrat
Du bist ein toller Held, ein richtig toller Hecht. 
Na ja, es gibt ja Leute die sich Meinungen bilden und schon ewig nicht in so ein Heft reingeschaut haben. 
Ich für mein Teil habe niemals Rute, Rolle, Schnur oder sonst was in den Mittelpunkt gestellt. Eher verschiedene, extravagante Monatgen, ungewöhnliche (Natur)köder, verschiedenste Angeltechniken bei schwierigen Bedingungen. 
Was du hier machst ist das selbe als wenn ich sagen würde: Alle Mitglieder in Schützenvereinen sind potentielle Mörder. 
Vielleicht kapierst du das mal: Es geht nicht um Produktwerbung, um Zeug verkaufen oder so. Die meisten Autoren arbeiten als Freie Mitarbeiter. Die haben keinen Vertrag mit irgendeiner Firma, die kaufen was ihrer Ansicht nach gut ist, manchmal auch für den Einsatzweck ausreichend. Prestige am Wasser ist Blödsinn. 
Ich selbst produziere Lockfutter, seit nunmehr sechs Jahren, ich habe niemals über meine Produkte in irgendeiner Zeitschrift eine Zeile veröffentlicht. Warum eigentlich nicht, wenn wir Journalisten so an Herstellern und deren Geld hängen ? 
Außerdem musst du in diesem Bereich unheimlich vielseitig sein und vom Fliegenfischen bis zum Dorschangeln alles abdecken können.


----------



## hasenzahn (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da darfst Du nach meinen Erfahrungen und Erlebnissen mit Verlagen (Zeitschriften wie Bücher) gerne weiterträumen, zumindest in nächster Zukunft....



Die Erfahrungen der schreibenden Zunft im Angelbereich mit Dir waren aber auch nicht so toll, oder? Vielleicht sagst du mal was dazu, Mr. Perfekt !!!


----------



## hamburger67 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ich für mein Teil, kaufe keinerlei Angelzeitschriften mehr, für diese Zeitschriften sind für mich die Preise ungerechtfertigt.
Solange die ganzen Verlage nur die Werbungskosten,die sie einnehmen können im Vordergrund sehen, wird sich auch nichts ändern.
Aufgrund meines Berufes bin ich sehr viel auf den Wasser und kann dann gut beobachten wie es abgeht, da kommen die sogenannten Experten ans Wasser, die Boote müssen natürlich schonmal von Haus aus mit sämtlichen Werbetexten vollgekleistert sein, dann 3-4 Angelruten zum Schleppen raus und manchmal klappt es dann auch mit den Hecht(es werden ja genug Köder angeboten).
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, muss ich solche Leute für voll nehmen, nichts gegen die Leute, abers glaubwürdigkeit seht anders aus,
Desweiteren haben wir nicht die möglichkeiten an bestimmten Seen bei uns zu angeln, wo man dann beobachten kann, das auf einmal dort boote auf den See sind und es wird gefüttert wie verrückt und im Endeffekt kommen dann die sogenannten Experten ans Wasser und es werden schöne Aufnahmen gemacht, sollten dann die Fische beissen!
Hasenzahn nichts persönlich gegen Dich, oder Deine kollegen, aber wenn ich soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringe, habe ich bedeutend mehr möglichkeiten, an den Fisch zu kommen, aber was ich schlimm finde, ist die Sache, das dann den Anglern noch weisgemacht werden soll. das nur diese eine Angelart zählt.
Ich habe die möglichkeit, im Jahr über 200 Tage angeln zu gehen und habe auch gute Ergebnisse, allerdings würde ich mir nie wagen, irgendein Angler etwas aufzuquatschen, was sinnlos ist.
Ein Angler der nur 20 mal im Jahr angeln geht, wird nie die Ergebnisse erzielen, wie ein sogenannter Experte,die Möglichkeiten haben, wovon ein Laie nur Träumen kann.
Es wäre auch mal schön, wenn die Zeitschriften mal wieder darauf eingehen, was das Angeln ausmacht, aber darauf werden wir wohl noch lange warten müssen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@hasenzahn
das sieht mir gerade sehr nach "betroffene hunde bellen" aus. ich habe interessanterweise vorgestern mal von nem nachbarn die zeitschrift des lav brandenburg, "der märkische angler" in die hand bekommen. die mitglieder des lav bekommen diese zeitschrift kostenlos zugestellt. zwar nur 42 seiten, aber doch eine wohltat gegenüber einer der "großen" zeitschriften!
da wird auf zeitgerecht über das angeln auf hecht in der kalten jahreszeit und über das feedern im winter berichtet und zwar eher als tippgebend als als bla, bla, das liest sich eher so, als wenn der angler vom nachbarplatz auf die frage "was machsten da?" es wegen kleiner dialektschwierigkeiten auf hochdeutsch aufschrieb als nach dem gesülze, was man manchmal bei den " großen" lesen muß, wo eigentlich nichts konkretes drinsteht, außer der marke der angel, der rolle, der schnur und des hakens. 
da gibt es einen mehr als interessanten artikel über angeln und wissenschaft, habe daraus z.b. gelernt, daß der besatz mit bachforellensetzlingen in einem naturnahen bach keinen richtigen sinn macht, nach einem jahr ist keine bestandszunahme mehr bemerkbar, ich habe interessanterweise gelernt, daß sich zurückgesetzte hechte alle nach spätestens 6 h völlig erholt haben, daß keiner zu grunde ging....
da gibt es viele größere und kleinere artikel zu vereinsaktivitäten und veranstaltungen
da gibt es statistische berichte zu angler interessierenden bereichen, zum erfolg bei aalbesatz, zum hecht als fischart oder zum umgewöhnen von trockenfutter gewohnten zandern auf lebende futterfische
da wird die alte zunft der hechtreißer von wriezen vorgestellt, dort wurden zu mittelalterzeiten die hechte mit der hand gefangen, dem wasser entrissen
alles zwar eher regionale themen, aber interessant zusammengestellt und vieles eher leserartikel als von journalisten, die sich ihre artikel ja so anstrengend "erarbeiten" müssen. ich hab ja nichts dagegen, aber bei einer solchen "erarbeitung" sollte dann doch mehr rauskommen als das, was derzeit sehr oft geboten wird! und sorry, ein guter artikel bei vlt. 20 schlechten in einer zeitschrift, da mag man sich zwar später dran erinnern, aber er ist noch lange kein grund, die zeitschrift öfters zu kaufen!
ach übrigens, die werbung im MA ist zwar vorhanden, gefühlt aber vlt. 1/4 bis 1/3 von dem, was man von den "großen" gewöhnt ist.


----------



## strawinski (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

da ist es wieder.....hasenzahn....niemand soll sich angegriffen fühlen. aber schlag mal ein magazin auf. und was siehste.nen riesenfisch, der mit ner riesentechnik zufälligerweise aus nem tümpel rausgezogen wurde...blablabla....ist doch vom journalisten und vom fotografen erstmal total unabhängig....es geht doch darum das solche berichte absolut unglaubwürdig sind....niemand redet von namen oder stellt dich oder nen anderen an den pranger.... das was oder um was es hier geht ist nur ein frisches ordentlices zeitgemäßes heft das jeden interesiert und gekauft wird. eure reaktion aber ist, als würdet ihr gar nicht verstehen was wir von euch wollen. villeicht wollen wir gar nicht, das ihr geräte testet. villeicht wollen wir die selber testen......ihr könnt doch millionen verdienen mit eurem job...ist uns doch wurscht.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Nun geht mal nicht so auf den Hasenzahn los - gerade als Freier hat er ja keinerlei Einfluss auf die Gestaltung eines Heftes - das bleibt bei Verlag/Redaktion.

Und die bringen das (bzw. gestalten das so um), was ihnen passend erscheint.

Da kann man als Freier schlicht gar nix machen..


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

sorry thomas, wenn ich dem zustimme, daß mein name drunter steht, dann habe ich als "freier" sehr wohl eine mitverantwortung, wenn auch nicht auf die gestaltung eines heftes, so doch auf die qualität der artikel. und wie schon gepostet, ein guter artikel unter vielen wiederholungen, lieblos, werbeträchtigen, teilweise schlichtweg gelogen hingeklecksten artikeln macht noch lange kein gutes angelmagazin aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> sorry thomas, wenn ich dem zustimme, daß mein name drunter steht, dann habe ich als "freier" sehr wohl eine mitverantwortung,



Praxis sieht so aus:
Du machst einen Themenvorschlag oder bekommst den Auftrag übr ein bestimmtes Thema zu schreiben.

Du bekommst (grob) einen gewissen Platz zur Verfügung gestellt.

Je nach "Fotolage" (wie viele, wie gut) und/oder passendem Inhalt wird dann Dein eigentlicher Text entsprechend "gekürzt/angepasst", auch wenn dein Name nachher druntersteht..

Das nimmst Du entweder hin oder schreibst eben nicht (mehr) für das entsprechende Blatt..

Oder, um mich zu wiederholen:


> Da kann man als Freier schlicht gar nix machen..


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@thomas,dann stelle ich mich aber auch nicht "in der freien wildbahn" hin und lamentiere, daß all diese artikel harte, "ehrliche" journalistenarbeit sind, dann schäme ich mich, daß ich das mit mir machen lassen muß und wenn ich ärger vermeiden will, dann halte ich mich zurück. aber lese dir mal posting 107 durch und dann sag noch mal was zum thema angreifen! und wie hart und ehrlich *manche* journalisten arbeiten, das hatten wir doch vor kurzem mal im zusammenhang mit nem gekkoköder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Deswegen mach ich ja Internet - aber ich weiss eben auch, wie schwierig das ist und verurteile aber eben auch so schnell keinen, der Print machen muss/will...


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

wir haben hier auch erst mal keinen speziell verurteilt, sondern eher die magazine und deren inhalt und einen großteil derer, die da nur um des geldes willen, mist verzapfen, da stand nirgendwo: "hasenzahn, DU hast..., diesen schuh hat er sich schön selbst angezogen! und wenn er sich die "großen" magazine mal kauft und mit unserem gesichtspunkt, dem des käufers, anschaut, dann wird er vlt. auch anders denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ok. so akzeptiert, bis auf das:


> die da nur um des geldes willen


Wegen der paar Kröten macht das keiner.
Das macht man aus beruflichen Gründen (Händler etc.) um sich einen Namen zu schaffen, aus persönlicher Eitelkeit oder Sendungsbewusstsein - aber sicherlich nicht wegen der Kohle..



PS:
Bei mir wars Eitelkeit und Sendungsbewusstsein
;-))))))


----------



## Andal (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

So schauts aus. In den Verlagshäusern regieren die Werbeleute und die Wirtschaftler, denen es auf gut ********gal ist, was in den diversen Blättern des Hauses steht, so lange halt der Rubel rollt.

Gute Texte sind einen Dreck wert und bringen noch nicht mal den Aufwand für die Recherche rein. Alles was zählt sind reisserische Fotos, mit denen man eine sehr schmale Kasse machen kann.

Aus diesen Gründen geht von mir auch keine Silbe, kein Bit und kein einzelnes Pixel mehr an einen Verlag. Im www habe ich genügend Gelegenheiten die Leute zu erreichen, die meinen Senf lesen und sehen wollen.

Und nebenbei klauen die Herren Redakteure auch gerne mal Themen und Ideen, welche man eingesandt hat, die aber auf Eis gelegt wurden. Ein halbes Jahr später kommt das Thema dann etwas verändert von einem Stammautor daher. Da geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf!


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

ich möchte hier eines feststellen, hasenzahn ist keiner derjenigen, die ich mit meinen kritiken meinte, ich weiß ja jetzt, daß er nur "dialektschwierigkeiten"  hatte, ich hoffe nur, daß sich auch die "etablierten", "großen" journaillien/ magazine/ ansammlungen journalistischer fachergüsse bald mal wieder solcher tugenden befleißigen könnten.


----------



## Kotzi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Was ich einräumen muss ist dass es bei Fisch und Fang mal einen Autor oder whatever der da Berichte geschrieben hat die einfach super zu lesen waren.
Andy Little hieß der fals sich jemand erinnern kann, das habe ich unglaublich gerne gelesen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

aber um den artikel eines einzelnen autors lesen zu wolllen, kaufe ich mir nicht ein ganzes magazin.
und ich sag ja auch nicht, daß manche artikel nich durchaus gut sind, aber es ist nicht meine intension, mir für nicht wenig geld ein magazin zu holen, in dem nur alle 3 seiten ein artikel ist, die 2 anderen seiten sind nur werbung, und dann ist die hälfte der artikel müll, ein weiteres viertel ist wiederholung.
und jetzt bitte nicht schreiben, daß ja auch mancher artikel über 3- 4 siten geht, dann ist meist unten schon kleinwerbung drauf und danach kommen eben nicht 2 seiten werbung sondern 4- 5. das mag auch nicht wirklich so sein, gefühlt aber schon. nehmt mal im laden ein angelmagazin der "großen" verlage und schlagt 10 mal an einer beliebigen seite auf und zählt mal, wie oft ihr auf werbelastigen seiten landet...


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und nebenbei klauen die Herren Redakteure auch gerne mal Themen und Ideen, welche man eingesandt hat, die aber auf Eis gelegt wurden. Ein halbes Jahr später kommt das Thema dann etwas verändert von einem Stammautor daher. Da geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf!


Die klauen auch mal gerne Themen und Ideen aus den Angelforen oder Berichten im I-Net, das gab es ja auch schon sehr auffällig hier im AB.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## powermike1977 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

hmmmm...dachte bisher immer, dass sich die artikel eh alle den gleichen themen in der gleichen tonart widmen und deswegen in allen zeitschriften seit mehr als 20 jahren immer das gleiche steht. somit die qulitaet-wenn auch recycled immer die gleiche ist .

generell ist es aber in jeder "kaufzeitschrift" so, dass sich die dinger, wie oben beschrieben als werbe-medien verkaufen. themenwahl ist teilweise abhaengig von werbekunden. somit gilt es für die "journalisten", einen artikel um das zu bewerbende produkt bzw. dessen kategorie zu dichten. dass da nicht immer was interessantes bei rumkommt ist schade, aber verstaendlich....und irgendwo muessen doch die angel-dvd's drankleben...oder?


----------



## Andal (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Da wirst du/werden wir lange warten können. Laut einer Aussage eines mittlerweilen ehemaligen Chefredakteurs eines großen europäischen Anglermagazins "Wollen die Leser sowas nicht!". Also wirds bei den bildzeitungsähnlichen Fotostorys mit hohem Werbeaufwand bleiben. Mit Photoshop zu spielen ist halt auch einfacher, als einen anspruchsvollen Text zu bearbeiten.

Nur so am Rande.

Es war so vor 6 Jahren, als ich im Forum jenes Magazims noch moderierte. Da kritisierte ich eine Rolle, weil die wirklich Mist war. So schnell konnte keiner KEKS buchstabieren, da beschwerten sich auch schon die Marketingleute des Importeurs bei der Anzeigenabteilung und ich bekam einen feinen Maulkorb verpasst. Objetivität ist dort so gefragt, wie Zahnweh bei der eigenen Hochzeit!


----------



## captain-sparrow (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Hallo Zusammen,
zu den Zeitschriften und dem Journalismus ist ja schon alles gesagt worden.

Ich würde hier gerne eine Idee noch einmal anführen, die ich schon mal in einem anderen Forum zum Besten gegeben habe.

Was die Informationen angeht wird immer wieder auf die Fülle der Informationen gerade hier im Board verwiesen. Nur leider muss man sich dafür die zig Themen lesen und weiß machmal weniger als vorher.

Nun zum dem Journalismus und den Inhalten.

Wäre es nicht möglich gerade hier im Board so etwas aufzuziehen?

Ein paar Gedanken dazu.

Eine ausgewählte Anzahl Boardmitglieder könnte Geräteteste nach vorher bestimmten Regeln durchführen und die Ergebnisse in einer Excelliste oder dergl. mit einer Art Ranking bekanntmachen. Dabei fließen Ergebnisse erst ein wenn z.B. die Rute eine gewisse Anzahl an Tester hat. usw. Modelle lassen sich hier in jeder Form erstellen.

Genauso könnten Boardmitglieder verschieden Techniken testen und bekanntgeben. Ebenfalls mit einem Ranking und entsprechender Verlinkung zu den Berichten.

Ebenfalls für verschieden Gewässer ließen sich so viele Informationen auf einen Blick und Klick bereitstellen.

Wieveile Themen man bearbeiten will, ließe sich ja festlegen oder auch ggf. erweitern mit der Zeit oder ändern. Aktualisierungen würden regelmäßig eingearbeitet, zumal sich das Material auch ständig ändert, bzw. durch weitere Tests sich das Ranking verschiebt und und und...

Letztendlich könnten wir hier im Board unseren eigenen Journalismus bieten, mit alllem was wir uns wünschen.

Ideen gibt es hierzu in Hülle und Fülle, da bin ich mir sicher.

Fairerweise möchte hinzufügen, das in dem anderen Board die Sache wegen der Werbung usw. von den Mods abgelehnt wurde, obwohl die Bereitschaft der Mitglieder da war.

Ich möchte hier nicht den Mods und dem Board Probleme bereiten. Sollte der Beitrag hier nicht erwünscht sein, bin ich mit der Löschung einverstanden und entschuldige mich im Voraus, sollte ich mit diesem Post unnötige Unruhe reigebracht haben.

Andernfalls wäre ich bereit hier meine Dienste anzubieten bei der Umsetzung usw. Ohne eigene Interessen oder dergl. selbstverständlich.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## seaside (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Moin


Sehr interessante Diskussion, aber für mich keine unbekannte. Ich selbst arbeite viel und maßgeblich an einem Magazin in einer anderen Branche und angle, um hin und wieder Abends im Winter den Kopf frei zu bekommen. Interessant ist schon einmal, dass hier die Diskussion nahezu genau so geführt wird. Ich kenne also beide Seiten nur zu gut. Zunächst muss man wissen, dass die Druckkosten für ein Magazin enorm sind und die Einnahmen durch den Verkauf wenn überhaupt nur einen geringen Teil der Unkosten decken. Anzeigen sind da um einiges entscheidender. Jedenfalls braucht man eine erstaunliche Portion Idealismus, um eine gewisse Unabhängigkeit zu wahren. Denn Idealismus ist oft konträr zum Umsatz. Da muss jeder seine Entscheidung treffen.  Jede besonders gute Story macht halt auch besonders viel Arbeit...

Das Problem von Tests ist, dass wirkliche Tests nach objektiven Prüfstandards (die auch erst einmal geklärt werden müssen) einen enormen Aufwand erfordern. Wir haben mal auch Dyneema Leinen getestet (zugegeben etwas dickere, als man sie beim Angeln verwendet) was mich über eine Woche Arbeit kostete. Und selbst hier konnten wir uns nur auf wenige Eigenschaften stürzen und mussten viele Faktoren unberücksichtigt lassen. Ruten und Rollen sind da um einiges komplizierter. Wirklich gute Tests sind extrem teuer. Köder zu testen ist imho sogar unmöglich. Man kann nur etwas beschreiben.

Übrigens sind langfristig denkende Firmen auch clever genug, Schwächen an den Produkten in Tests zuzulassen. Beispiel: Ich hatte ne echt miese Rute von Cormoran. Jetzt wird es sehr schwierig, mich wieder zu der Marke zu bringen. Ich denke viele ticken so. 

So, und wer noch mehr über tests lesen will:

http://issuu.com/terraoceanisverlag/docs/kitelife_13
ab seite 69

ist wie gesagt ne andere branche, aber vieles lässt sich übertragen.

grüße

Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Ich möchte hier nicht den Mods und dem Board Probleme bereiten. Sollte der Beitrag hier nicht erwünscht sein, bin ich mit der Löschung einverstanden und entschuldige mich im Voraus, sollte ich mit diesem Post unnötige Unruhe reigebracht haben.


Probleme sind wir gewohnt, Dein Vorschlag ist allerdings kein (grundsätzliches) "Problem"....

Allerdings:
Es wird bei uns grundsätzlich keine redaktionellen Geräte- oder sonstigen "Tests" geben.
Tests sind bei uns Werbung und auch als solche gekennzeichnet. 
Tests werden ausschließlich von Mitgliedern durchgeführt, die sich für den jeweiligen Test bewerben.
Hat zum einen den Hintergrund, dass ja auch der "Normalangler" das Gerät kaufen und begreifen soll, nicht Redakteure/Experten.
Zum anderen wollen wir natürlich auch nicht in die Glaubwürdigkeitsprobleme vieler Zeitschriften kommen...
Und zum dritten sind  reelle Tests unter objektiven wissenschaftlichen Bedingungen so teuer, dass wir uns das schlicht nicht leisten können..



> Letztendlich könnten wir hier im Board unseren eigenen Journalismus bieten, mit alllem was wir uns wünschen.


Ein kleiner Anfang, zu dem jeder herzlich zum mitmachen eingeladen ist:
www.Anglerpraxis.de




> Zunächst muss man wissen, dass die Druckkosten für ein Magazin enorm sind und die Einnahmen durch den Verkauf wenn überhaupt nur einen geringen Teil der Unkosten decken.


Naja, sooooo hoch sind die Druckkosten auch nicht, das lässt sich schon ganz gut kalkulieren, allerdings wird mit der Werbung natürlich erst das "richtige" Geld verdient.

Die hohen Druckkosten liegen halt auch mit an den Vertriebswegen, da auch viel über Kioske etc. gestreut wird und da nachher jeden Monat ein guter Teil der Auflage eingestampft werden muss (Rückläufe). 

Andere Vertriebswege, bei denen man gezielter produzieren kann, sind da z. B. eine Lösung. 

Aber wir müssen uns ja nicht den Kopf über die Kalkulation der Verlage zerbrechen..
;-)))))


----------



## captain-sparrow (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Hallo,

da habe ich mich wohl nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt. Grundsätzlich ging es mir ja auch erstmal um den Vorschlag.

Natürlich wollte ich nicht den Zeitschriften Arbeit abnehmen. Teure Tests sollten es auch nicht sein.
Vielleicht einmal anhand dem Thema Spinrute ein Beispiel.

Jedes Boardmitglied, das länger als ein Jahr dabei ist, kann in der Kategorie Spinrute bis 50,- € (10-40gr. Wurfgewicht) eine Stimme für eine Rute abgeben. Kommt diese Rute dann in der Summe auf mindestens 5 Stimmen wird sie in ein Ranking aufgenommen. Die Rute mit den meisten Stimmen steht dann halt eben auf Platz 1.
Natürlich kann man die Kategorien beliebig ausweiten (Spinruten bis 100,- €,bis 200 € bis 300,- €, High End.)
Das gleiche für Rollen, Schnüre usw.

Z.B. zweimal im Jahr wird die Abstimmung wiederholt. So ergäbe sich eine Rangliste die relativ aktuell ist und als Orientierungshilfe für jeden Angler meiner Meinung nach wertvoll wäre.

Im zweiten Teil könnten dann die Boardmitglieder, die eine solche Rute aus dem Ranking haben, nach vorgegebenem Muster die Erfahrungen mit der Rute einreichen. Ein guter neutraler Schreiber/Aufbereiter könnte dann diese Ergebnisse in einem Artikel zusammenfassen. Dabei müssen ja nicht die klassischen Test zugrunde gelegt werden. Ausgewählt werden können einfachere Punkte (z.B. Herstellerservice, Haltbarkeit, Häufigkeit des Einsatzes, Positives, Negatives usw.).

Diese Merkmale könnten man dann wiederum in ein Punktesystem umwandeln und man hätte so weitere interessante Anhaltspunkte.

Was man dann genau mit hineinnimmt und was nicht würde sich ja in einer Findungsgruppe festlegen lassen. So könnte man auch den Problemen aus dem Weg gehen, die im Widerspruch zu den Boardregeln oder dergl. stehen.

Letztendlich würde sich aber immer noch eine übersichtliche Orientierungshilfe ergeben.

Das Ganze war jetzt mal ein Beispiel aus dem schnellen geschrieben. Ideen sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt und ich denke mit viel Hirnschmalz liese sich was interessantes machen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Das nicht funktionieren.

Es wird hinterher das meistgekaufte Gerät auf "Platz 1" stehen, nicht das Beste.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Richtig! Das größte Problem ist eben die subjektive Wertung.

Objektive Messergebnisse kann man noch relativ leicht erstellen.
Die persönliche Relevanz ist aber individuell, und damit auch der Schlüssellochblick auf das Thema. Und schwupps, hat man das Problem nur etwas verlagert, aber nicht gelöst. 

Bevor man überhaupt sowas bewerten, vergleichen, ranken usw. will, müßte man zuallererst so etwas wie ein oder ein paar Normangelbedingungen definieren. Vorher geht gar nichts ...
Und das hinzubekommen, bei 10 Anglern und 12 Meinungen? |kopfkrat


----------



## captain-sparrow (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Hallo,

klar diese Probelme meine ich ja.

Ich denke man könnte das halt eben mit vordefinierten Regeln hinbekommen.
Und selbst wenn die meistgekaufte Rute auf Platz 1 steht, so lässt sich dies aber mit dem zweiten beschrieben Teil ins rechte Licht setzen.

Nichts anderes wird in zig Firmen unter dem Namen Controlling zusammengefasst dargestellt.
Auch hier werden Arbeitsergebnisse/Qualität/Arbeitszeit/Kosten für das Mangement in eine Übersicht gepackt.

Klar ist das nicht "DAS BESTE" aber mehr als gar nichts. Und wer sich im Internet, Foren und Bewertungstools auskennt, der kann aus den Ergebnisse sehr gut herauslesen was für ihn wichtig ist.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Nichts anderes wird in zig Firmen unter dem Namen Controlling zusammengefasst dargestellt.
> Auch hier werden Arbeitsergebnisse/Qualität/Arbeitszeit/Kosten für das Mangement in eine Übersicht gepackt.


Der entscheidende Unterschied ist:
Dort wird für die Arbeitsleistung Controlling bezahlt, richtig viel Geld, und nicht die geringst bezahltesten Jobs. Ob das überhaupt effektiv ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.

Wer belohnt oder bezahlt die Untersuchungen in unserem Falle?
Ich kenne sogar gegenteilige Beispiele, wo es negativ aufgefasst wird, oder interne Grüppchenabsprechen wie "Maul halten!" kursieren.
Und dann bist Du wieder bei Thomas oben: Einigermaßen gut gemachte Laboruntersuchungen etc. kosten. Und wer bezahlt die? Zumal jemand wie die Geräteindustrie nun nicht so ein Interesse an objektiver Prüfung haben - das würde ja schon ihr Marketing und die Werbung stören. 

Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit selber was zu tun, den Rahmen "Angelpraxis" zu nutzen, wo Thomas tunlichst drauf achten wird, dass das Schreiben dort etwas positives ist und bleibt.
Ist es schließlich auch, mehr Auszeichnung als im normalen Forum. Und irgendwo muss der Anreiz halt herkommen - für den Schreiberling, denn von dem selber geschriebenen hat der erstmal nichts - kennt er ja schon. 

Das Grundproblem bleibt immer das "Wieso soll ich so tun?", was auf Dauer und wechselnden Schwierigkeiten nicht einfach so durchzuhalten ist. Schließlich produziert einer Informationen - und alle anderen konsumieren die. Was hat der Informationsproduzent davon?
Da stellt sich, sobald einiger Aufwand entsteht, immer wieder die Frage, wieso.
Und Geld gibt es eben nicht - das haben die kommerziellen Magazine aber voraus, und deswegen schreibt jemand halt dafür, notfalls irgendwas, vor allem wenn letztlich alles recht ist, solange es nicht anstößt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

na ja, es gab ja schon letztes jahr ansätze der besserung im kundenverhalten, da gab es ja schon veranstaltungen, um ein feedback zu bekommen und verbesserungen zu erreichen. auch das hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=172421 deutet ja darauf hin.


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> zu den Zeitschriften und dem Journalismus ist ja schon alles gesagt worden....



soll ich jetzt sagen: EBEN!?


ooch, bitte jetzt nicht das wort reden einem 'ADAC'-journalismus, zahlen/statistiken/buchhalterscheixx.

testberichte gibts im AB in echtzeit, von anglern, und durchaus kontrovers: besser gehts nicht, es sei denn von ISEIFMK*.

'guter journalismus', wie der TE skizziert hat ist lebendige, packende schreibe aus der angler/fisch-realität: erlebt, erlitten, gelebt!

das "erlebt, erlitten, gelebt!" kennen wir alle - nur fehlt uns, zumindest den meisten, die "schreibe" - oder meinen es zumindest. treff ich einen kollegen am wasser und er erzählt mir von seinem letzten frust/triumph, oder von den kalten füßen, das klingt, mal mehr, mal weniger, aber es klingt!
das zu papier/tastatur zu bringen, das wäre die mühe wert.

das mag nicht 'so toll' sein, echt wäre es schon - echter jedenfalls als verschleierte produktplazierung und artikel nach dem motto 'derschönstegroßtelängste'.

überlasst den 'buchhaltern' nicht das feld!



* IrgendSoEinInstitutFürMaterialKunde


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Jose schrieb:


> 'guter journalismus', wie der TE skizziert hat ist lebendige, packende schreibe aus der angler/fisch-realität: erlebt, erlitten, gelebt!



Applaus, Applaus. Genau so ist das. 

Um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein, Testberichte von wasauchimmer interessieren mich nicht die Bohne. Wenn ich mal was Neues brauche geh ich in einen Laden und schau mir an was es gibt. Davon such ich mir das aus, was mir im Rahmen meines Budgets am besten gefällt. Find ich nix, geh ich in einen anderen Laden. Feddisch.


Ich bleib dabei was ich vorher schon geschrieben habe. Was den Printmedien fehlt ist ehrliche, spannende und fesselnde Unterhaltung.


----------



## captain-sparrow (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Hallo,
eine Garantie gibt es für nichts.
Kluge Köpfe denke ich gibt es genug im Board für so was.
Es gibt auch gute Leistungen ohne Bezahlung.
Der Erfolg ist hier die Bezahlung.
Meine Kenntnisse und Erfagrungen würde ich gerne einbringen.

Die Gegenargumente sind klar.
Aber wer nicht versucht kann auch nichts bewerkstelligen.

Und um diese Frage würde es hier gehen.

Will man mal versuchen???

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@ Axel

Sag, was hindert Dich eigentlich, Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen über irgendeine Gerätschaft hier in einem eigenen Thema zu posten ?

Das wär doch ein Anfang.


----------



## captain-sparrow (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Hallo Ralle,

klar das ist ein Anfang.
Hat aber den Nachteil, das diese Erfahrung im Anschluss in den Tiefen der Themen verschwindet und nur selten wiedergefunden wird.

Die geschriebene Erfahrung bleibt somit doch leider nur für einen kurzen Zeitpunkt an der Oberfläche.

Wie oft wurde gerade hier in den Themen die Antwort gegeben:

"Das Thema hatten wir schon tausend mal. Benutze die Suchfunktion"

Und schon versucht man in der Tiefe zu forschen, was auf andere Art und Weise (wie oben beschrieben) einfach, schnell und übersichtlich abgebildet werden könnte.

Letztendlich hat hier jeder seine Meinung und das ist auch gut so. Warum aber nicht davon profitieren.

War ja nur ein Vorschlag. Und wenn er keine Mehrheit findet ist es auch gut.

Allerdings werden viele Zeitschriften gekauft in den es solche Rankings gibt. z.B. die Audio.
Hier werden im Hifi-Bereich für die verschiedensten Bereiche Ranglisten abgedruckt und ist für die meisten eine Entscheidungshilfe.

Vielleicht auch erstmal drüber nachdenken und das Ganze nicht gleich in eine Schublade stecken.

Innovation kann auch von Vorteil sein.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ich hab nix in eine Schublade gesteckt. Im Karpfenforum haben wir oben festgetackerte Erfahrungsberichte, nach Themen sortiert. Natürlich ist nicht jeder Bericht informativ, aber das eine oder andere kann man schon herauslesen. 
Die Qualität seiner Berichte hat ein jeder selbst in der Hand. Ebenso wie es jedem Leser obliegt, das geschriebene anzunehmen oder nicht. 
Ich finde jedenfalls spontane Berichte in denen eigene Praxiserfahrungen geschildert werden wesentlich sinn- und gehaltvoller als solche, wo man quasi eine Aufgabe bekommt und was schreiben muss.


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Sag, was hindert Dich eigentlich...?
> 
> 
> ...


klar, irgendwas ist ja immer.

tu es einfach!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Du kannst dafür gerne ne Kolumne im Mag kriegen.
Das wird dann aber eben auch als persönliche Meinung gekennzeichnet..


----------



## strawinski (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Leute ne Angelzeitung ist doch keine Stiftung Warentest.......ich persönlich hol mir meine tips von Kollegen oder vom kleinen Laden um die Ecke oder nehm sie in die Hand und spür sie selber....ne E-Gitarre wollt ihr doch auch selber spielen und geht in den Laden oder nicht.....
Wir sind doch keine Test Dummys


----------



## Andal (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit euren Tests?

Die sind doch allesamt sowas von für die Katz'! Da kann meinetwegen drinstehen, was will. Ich begutachte nach meinen ganz eigenen Kriterien und danach wird gekauft, oder auch nicht. Was juckts mich, ob der Herr Meier die Sache toll findet!?

Und kommt mir bitte jetzt nicht mit den Anfängern. Die können solche Testbericht meist eh nicht interpretieren und fragen trotzdem nach dem passenden Gerät, was auch deutlich richtiger für sie ist.


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

nun zieht euch mal nicht an den tests hoch, es ging dabei nur um die "tests" mancher "journalisten" der "großen" magazine, die nicht mal vergleichstests durchführen sondern nur ein bestimmtes produkt, das trotzdem immer absolut super, unwahrscheinlich toll zu handhaben, top verarbeitet und sowieso spitze im vergleich zu jedem anderen gerät war, nicht ohne mindestens 20 mal den hersteller und seine spitzenproduktpalette zu nennen. und dann geht so ein unbedarfter angler hin, holt sich eine dermaßen angepriesene rolle, fährt freudestrahlend auf die ostsee, wirft aus und bei jedem zumachen des bügels reißt die schnur. ablassen mit offener bremse, bei jedem anhalten, wenn der pilker auf grund kommt, reißt die schnur. nach versauter kuttertour zurück zum händler, rolle wird ausgetauscht, vor der nächsten tour getestet, wieder das gleiche problem, genauer hingesehen: am bügel der rolle und der dortigen schnurführung feiner, scharfkantiger grat!  auseinandernehmen der rolle überall feiner grat! und das an einer doch so auf herz und nieren getesteten rolle eines top herstellers, bei dem doch lt. journalistentest aber auch sooo viel wert auf die genaue verarbeitung geachtet wird! aber wahrscheinlich hat mein vater genau die 2 einzigen rollen erwischt, die nicht dieser journalistisch angepriesenen qualität entsprachen.  und seit dieser zeit wird keine rolle des herstellers mehr gekauft. und was brachte der "test"? es gab garantiert noch mehr leute, die diesem "test" glaubten und kauften und nun nichts mehr von diesem hersteller. also statt konstruktiver kritik alles schick und doch imageschaden für den hersteller. ob das wirklich der sinn eines "tests" sein soll?


----------



## captain-sparrow (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Hallo,

ich seh die ganze Sache auch nicht so verbissen wie sich das jetzt hier in der Diskussion anhört.

Ich dachte es sei vielleicht eine Entscheidungshilfe oder Diskussionsgrundlage wie halt eben auch die hier geschriebenen Erfahrungen, von denen man auch nicht weiß ob sie stimmen oder wieviel davon subjektiv oder objektiv ist.

Vergleichbar mit den Suchmaschinen des Internets, Ebay, Amazon, guenstiger.de usw. Hier werden ja auch Kundenrezessionen beigestellt usw. Was ich dann letztendlich kaufe entscheide ich dann erst nachdem ich mir selbst ein Bild von dem Gegenstand gemacht habe, indem ich es in die Hand nehme usw.

Jose hats ja geschrieben: "erlebt, erlitten, gelebt".
Heißt doch nichts anderes als eigene Erfahrungen machen und nur das als gegeben nehmen was man selbst gesehen und erlebt hat.

Das ganze war als Ergänzung zum Board gedacht und sollte das geschriebene Wort nicht ersetzen und schon gar nicht die Diskussionen.

Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch wenn ich davon ausging, dass Kundenmeinungen in einer aufbereiteten Form einen schnelleren Überblick über den Markt verschaffen und so eine gründlichere und gezieltere Diskussion ablaufen kann.

Also nichts für Ungut.

Um zum ursprünglichen Thema wieder eine Brücke zu bauen. Wie interpretiert man Journalismus:
Der Grundsatz ist doch : "nerutral über das Pro und Contra eines Themas zu schreiben." 
Ist dabei die eine oder andere Seite jedoch beherrschend (z.B. Industrie finanziert mit Werbung den Erfolg der Zeitung) kann ein Journalist die neutrale Stellung nicht mehr halten.
Ich denke um einen guten Angeljournalismus zu gewährleiten müsste es eine starken Gegenpart zur beherrschenden Industrie geben. Das kann nur der Kunde sein. 
Vielleicht macht es der Kunde der Gegenpartei auch zu leicht.



Ich wünsch euch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch, falls wir uns nicht mehr bis dahin schreiben sehen.

Axel


----------



## strawinski (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

so isses, ich geh selbst nicht mehr in die großen Angeldiscounter, die unpersönlich die Stecken lieblos hinterher schmeißen...der kleine Laden,der noch echte Kundenresonanz hat, selber angeln geht, Beschwerden abfangen kann mit Kritik um gehen kann, selber testet...und das Ohr am Vertrieb und am Wasser hat, ist die lebende Zeitung für mich...wenn er ehrlich ist...denn er muß von mir leben. 
Bleibt Journalisten und schreibt aber werdet keine Testdummys wieder willen.....


----------



## Swimbil (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Ich finde die Zeitschriften absolut ok!

Was wären wir denn ohne diese?

Natürlich sammelt man am Wasser Erfahrungen, aber etwas allgemein und breitgefächertes Infomaterial ist immer schön und bestätigt einen oft in einen Vorstellungen.

Mir haben die Tipps Angelzeitschriften viele große Fische gebracht und ich bin sehr froh 4 Stück abonniert zu haben!


----------



## Pinn (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Tests brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Ich teste auch lieber selber.

Aber objektive Infos über Neuheiten, die ich noch nicht kenne oder nach denen ich speziell suche, würden mich schon interessieren. Das können spezielle Ruten, Rollen oder sonstiges Zubehör wie Kleidung oder Taschen sein, egal. Man will ja erstmal wissen, was überhaupt auf dem Markt ist.

Dazu eignen sich Kataloge der Hersteller und Händler meistens sehr gut. Ich weiss natürlich, das die Produktbeschreibungen von Leuten verfasst worden sind, deren Aufgabe es ist, werbewirksame Schlagworte und Formulierungen zu finden. Wenn ich da was von Weltneuheit, neuester Technologie, Erfolg jahrelanger wissenschaftlicher Forschung und Entwicklung sowie in der Praxis oder durch unzählige Veröffentlichungen bewiesene Fängigkeit lese, blende ich das erstmal mental aus und konzentriere mich auf die erkennbaren Fakten. Das wäre u.a. der Preis und technische Daten, wie sie zum Beispiel bei Ruten gern in tabellarischer Form dargestellt werden. Auch Abbildungen sind wichtig, um bestimmte Produkte in die engere Wahl einer Anschaffung zu ziehen.

Bei Katalogen der Angelgerätehersteller und -vertreiber weiß ich, wie ich mit den enthaltenen Infos umzugehen habe.

Peinlich finde ich es aber, wenn in Berichten der Angelzeitschriften über Neuheiten auf dem Angelmarkt über lange Passagen wörtliche Übereinstimmungen mit den Produktbeschreibungen der Hersteller und Distributoren zu finden, aber nicht als Werbung gekennzeichnet sind.

Als ich zur Schule ging, gab es für Abschreiben bei Klassenarbeiten die Note 6 = Ungenügend.

Ich habe Verständnis für die Notwendigkeit von Werbung in Angelzeitschriften, aber auf diese Weise die Zeitschriften mit Inhalt zu füllen, ist kontraproduktiv. Der interessierte Angler und Leser von Angelzeitschriften braucht diese Abschriften nicht, weil er die gleichen Fomulierungen aus den Katalogen auf Papier und online eh schon kennt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## strawinski (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

siehste Pinn, darüber reden wir die ganze Zeit....


----------



## Jose (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Pinn schrieb:


> ...Als ich zur Schule ging, gab es für Abschreiben bei Klassenarbeiten die Note 6 = Ungenügend....




und jetzt, wo wir 'erwachsen' sind, gibts für abschreiben ein glattes nichtkaufen.

sollte es jedenfalls


----------



## Pinn (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



strawinski schrieb:


> siehste Pinn, darüber reden wir die ganze Zeit....



Prima, dann bin ich ja ontopic! :vik:

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest,
Werner #h


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Als Jungangler habe ich mir, sofern es finanziell möglich war, jeden Monat verschiedene Angelzeitschriften nach kurzem Sichten gekauft.

Zeitschriften waren für mich die einzige Möglichkeit meinen Angelhorizont über den Grundlagen die mir die Jugendgruppe und einige Vereinsmitglieder vermitteln konnten zu erweitern.
Außerdem lese ich noch immer sehr gerne und ein gedrucktes Medium hatte für mich schon immer sehr viel Charme.
 Ich las jeden Abend meine Angelhefte, so dass ich sie trotz großer Stückzahl fast auswendig konnte. Die riesigen Werbeanzeigen überblätterte ich einfach und freute mich dass die Händler "meine Zeitschrift" mitfinanzierten. Auf versteckte Werbung, die in Artikeln oder "Gerätetests" fiel ich hingegen herein, weil ich alles glaube was die Halbgötter da schrieben.
Ich kann mich noch gut an die aggresive Werbung der "Frenzy Wobbler" - dem einzigen Köder mit Fanggarantie (ansonsten Geld zurück) erinnern. Auch die Artikel bewarben diesen Köder als unschlagbar, die Rasseln waren damals noch eine Innovation. Also sparte ich Geld und kaufte mir irgendwann diesen Köder für eine astronomische Summe.
Der Fangerfolg blieb natürlich aus, nicht zuletzt weil der Köder nach wenigen Stunden hängen blieb und verloren war.

Irgendwann kaufte ich weniger Hefte, da sich die Inhalte zu sehr glichen oder mir "neue" Artikel verdächtig bekannt vorkamen.

Dann bekam ich Internet, womit sich für mich eine völlig neue Dimension von Angelliteratur eröffnet. Kostengünstig, Praxisnah, aktuell, kritisch und in einer unglaublichen Fülle. 

Ich bin davon überzeugt dass der Großteil der Angelmagazinabbonenten das Internet einfach nicht ausreichend nutzen, um es als Alternative zu den Zeitschriften zu begreifen.

Meine letzten Angelmagazine kaufte ich vor 2 Jahren als Student, wenn mir die Wartezeiten an Bahnhöfen zu lang waren oder mich Extra-Zugaben wie DVDs oder Kunstköder reizten.

Ich denke man kann die Magazine schlecht mit dem Internet vergleichen, wenn man es würde, dann würden die Magazine gnadenlos in die Knie gehen.
Allein deshalb ist es mMn schon schwierig sich in einem Angelforum über Angelmagazine und ihre Journalisten zu unterhalten, weil alle Diskussionsteilnehmer das Internet schon in einem so großen Umfang nutzen, dass sie sich an so einer müßigen Diskussion beteiligen können.

Ich finde die Redakteure nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, sie handeln nur im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten.


----------



## strawinski (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

diese Phase hat wohl jeder Jungangler durch...keene Ahnung am Wasser...aber die fetten Teile im Heft gesehen,die mit den teuersten Ruten und Wobblern rausgezogen wurden. So quasi nebenbei mit Fangarantie...Alle Techniken ausprobiert und dazu alle Gerate gekauft...Nix geholfen, nur kleene rotaugen oder Schneider. zum Schluß blieb die Erkenntnis...Machs nach alter Erkenntnis oder frag die alten Kollegen...die haben eh schon drüber gelacht...Und Stück für Stück hat man sich mit einfachen Mitteln auch die größeren Fische erkämpft. Ohne Zeitschriften und Werbung.....Jedenfalls gings mir so....Aber ich lern auch gern dazu.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Eine interessante und überraschend niveauvolle (ok, mit Ausreißern…) Diskussion, die _ButterBeiDeFische_ hier angestoßen hat.
  Ich lese seit über 20 Jahren begeistert Angelfachmagazine und bin seit kurzem auch freier Autor bei 2en von diesen.

  Natürlich kann ich nur für mich sprechen und nicht für Kollegen oder die Zeitschriften selbst, möchte aber eine Lanze für die Printmedien und die Schreiberlinge brechen.

  Zunächst mal sind Internetforen wie dieses und Zeitschriften zwei völlig unterschiedliche Medien, deswegen für mich auch nicht vergleichbar. Die Stärken des einen Mediums sind gleichzeitig die Schwächen des anderen. 

  Weder bin ich, noch sind die Autoren, die ich kenne, Lakaien der Industrie. So funktioniert Zeitung nun mal nicht. Natürlich gehören einige zu Teams und ich finde es legitim, dass diejenigen die Produkte ihrer Partner _in den Hintergrund_ eines Berichtes stellen. 
  Wenn jemand in Browning-Rot diese oder jene Rute empfiehlt, heißt das doch nicht, dass die Methoden oder Montagen nicht mit einem ähnlichen Knüppel anderer Firmen funktionieren. Soviel Medienkompetenz sollte man jedem Leser zutrauen. Wer sein Hirn abschaltet und alles 1:1 aus einem Artikel übernehmen will, sollte das Hirn (und sein Maul!) auch gleich ausgeschaltet lassen.

  Noch was zur ‚Abhängigkeit’: ich kriege weder Gerät hinterher geschmissen, noch verdiene ich mich blöd. Unterm Strich ist das ein Zuschussgeschäft! Der Antrieb dazu ist ein anderer, wie Thomas (glaube ich) schon sagte.

  Klar strotzen die Zeitungen vor Werbung. Ist das denn beim ‚Stern’ oder ‚Auto-Motor-Sport’ anders? Werbung ermöglicht Printmedien erst. Ich blättere über die hinweg, die mich nicht interessiert und begutachte die, die mich anspringt. Auch Letzteres muss dann übrigens nicht zwingend einen Kaufrausch auslösen. Darf ich noch mal auf das o.g. Hirn hinweisen?

  „Ich denke, dass es letztendlich auf Dauer den Zeitschriften schon schwer fällt das Heftchen zu füllen!“ (@ Lorenz) - Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Übereinstimmende Aussage aller Redakteure: Material genug für die nächsten 1,5 Jahre ist jetzt schon vorhanden. Natürlich „kann man das Angeln halt nicht jeden Monat neu erfinden“ (@ Thomas9904), aber man kann jeden Tag unglaublich viel darüber berichten, lernen, diskutieren. Das sieht man doch gerade hier im Board …obwohl sich hier so einige Vollpfosten tummeln, die wohl mehr Zeit vorm PC als am Wasser verbringen und gleichzeitig zu jedem Thema etwas _ganz Schlaues_ beizutragen haben.

  Das immer mal wieder ähnliche Themen erscheinen, liegt eben genau an „dem Spagat, sowohl Anfängern als auch langjährigen Anglern interessanten Lesestoff zu bieten“ (@ Sensitivfischer). Ein umfassendes Magazin, wie FuF od. Blinker, versucht _allen_ Lesern etwas zu bieten. Dem Anfänger, der ‚Wie fange ich eine Schleie im Frühjahr’ verschlingt, wie dem Versierten, der vielleicht eher Unterhaltung statt Information sucht. 
  Ich lese übrigens auch den 20ten ‚Schleie im Frühjahr-Bericht’ gern, wenn er gut gemacht ist. Dass der Spagat im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert, zeigen die Auflagezahlen.

*Es gibt irre Typen, die nicht nur tolle Ideen haben, sondern auch gut schreiben und begeistern können. Jan Lock, Hartmuth Geck, Holger Menne, Mick Brown… Wie unglaublich leer wäre die Angelwelt ohne solche Pioniere!*


  Es liegt am Angler zu entscheiden, ob und was er liest. Nichtkauf ist bei Desinteresse doch ok und gut is. Leider ist gerade das Angeln der Sport / die Leidenschaft, bei der alle aufeinander eindreschen. Neid, Missgunst, Unterstellungen, Gemecker, Besserwisserei… treffen den direkten Sitznachbarn am Fluss, die Vereinskollegen, den Gastangler, Händler, Forenmember od. Zeitungsschreiber. Als wenn wir nicht genug Gegner hätten. Kennt jemand eine andere Gruppe, die so wenig Gemeinschaft ist? 
  Hier liefert die Fachpresse übrigens ein ganz ordentliches Bild ab, vereint und stark aufzutreten.

  Einer Kritik (@ Kohlmeise) schließe ich mich übrigens ausdrücklich an: 
  „…Dort ist der Gigantismus zu Hause. Meterhecht über Meterhecht.…“ 
_Geht wirklich gar nicht!_
  Nur: wie waren die ersten Leserreaktionen auf mein erstes Bild (mit einem 10Pfd.-Karpfen) in einem Magazin?
   -> „Wieso stellst du denn ein Foto mit so’nem Scheißzwerg rein?“ 
  Ah ja…


----------



## Domi-2 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

|good: kati48268 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



> Dass der Spagat im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert, zeigen die Auflagezahlen.


Die seit über 10 Jahren sinken bzw. bei F+F leicht gestiegen sind (was wohl eher auf die Abo - CD zurückzuführen sein dürfte, denn erst seit der Einführung steigen die Zahlen da wieder..)..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75661

Hier die Zahlen für das zweite Quartal 2009
*BLINKER*
Quartal 2/09
Verkaufte Auflage: 76.147 (+0,92% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 32.771 (-1,80% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 2/09*
Verkaufte Auflage: *-40,92%*
Abonnenten: *-40,36%*

*FISCH UND FANG*
Quartal 2/09
Verkaufte Auflage: 71.089 (+2,21% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 40.508 (-1,59% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 2/09*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+12,62%*
Abonnenten: *+10,13%*


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> „Ich denke, dass es letztendlich auf Dauer den Zeitschriften schon schwer fällt das Heftchen zu füllen!“ (@ Lorenz) - Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Übereinstimmende Aussage aller Redakteure: Material genug für die nächsten 1,5 Jahre ist jetzt schon vorhanden.



Wenn man genauer nachdenkt, mag das stimmen. 18 längere Artikel reichen für 1,5 Jahre, der Rest ist wischiwaschi und Werbung. 
Trotzdem ist das nicht die Schuld der Journalisten.

@ Thomas

Setzt man den Rückgang der Verkauften Exemplare und Abonnenten in´s Verhältnis zur ständig wachsenden Zahl der Angler, sieht das noch viel schlimmer aus. 
Zurückgehende Absätze in einem wachsenden Markt sollten bei den Verantwortlichen alle Alarmglocken klingeln lassen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

noch ein mal zur werbung. sicher muß/ kann diese zur finanzierung/ gewinnerwirtschaftung sein. aber es gibt eben einen punkt, da schlägt die empfindung ein und desselben lesers/ betrachters um. da wird eine zeitung/ zeitschrift eben im auge des betrachters *zu* werbelastig. und das wird/ kann dann eben auch langfristig dazu führen, daß die leser wegbleiben und man muß dann mit, ob teuer oder nicht, zumindest doch kostenverursachenden lockmitteln gegensteuern. es gibt aber auch printmedien (und das international) , die steuern dann eher dagegen, in dem sie besonders gute journalisten verpflichten, die besonders gut recherchieren lassen, bevor etwas veröffentlicht wird, die auch neue wege der berichterstattung nicht scheuen.
es wird sicher immer eine gratwanderung sein ( zumal die betrachtungen der menschen immer unterschiedlich sein werden), aber die roten zahlen von thomas beim blinker zeigen es an: irgendwann sollte man *vlt.* umdenken, wenn man weiterhin zumindest kontinuierliche gewinne/ umsatzsteigerungen erwirtschaften will.


----------



## TRANSformator (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Setzt man den Rückgang der Verkauften Exemplare und Abonnenten in´s Verhältnis zur ständig wachsenden Zahl der Angler, sieht das noch viel schlimmer aus.
> Zurückgehende Absätze in einem wachsenden Markt sollten bei den Verantwortlichen alle Alarmglocken klingeln lassen.



Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, dafür sind verschiedene Faktoren verantwortlich.
Gerade in diesem Fall erscheint mir da das Internet mit Foren wie diesem als ein Hauptkonkurrent dieser Zeitschriften.
Die Zahl der Angler wächst zwar, gleichzeitig hat sich aber in den letzten 15 Jahren eine riesige Entwicklung im Internet vollzogen. Anfangs waren Internetanschlüsse noch rar gesät, Foren- und Artikelangebote ebenso, auch die Optik war lange nicht so ansprechend. Mittlerweile sind in Deutschland und vielen anderen Ländern der Welt fast flächendeckend Breitbandanschlüsse verfügbar. Die Kosten dafür sind akzeptabel, so dass es mittlerweile eine nicht mehr aufzuhaltende breite Akzeptanz gefunden hat. Durch UMTS und fähige Handys kann man mittlerweile sogar relativ komfortabel,optisch ansprechend und preislich interessant von fast überall auf dieses Angebot zugreifen. Im direkten Vergleich von Zeitschrift und Forum zeigt sich dann, dass die Nutzung des Forums kostengünstiger und variabler ist. Ich hab immer was zu lesen, muss keinen Monat auf die nächste Ausgabe warten und kann selbst an Diskussionen teilnehmen und Fragen stellen. Pluspunkt für die Zeitschrift sollte in der Theorie die Qualität und Glaubwürdigkeit der Zeitschriftsartikel sein, in der Praxis stellt sich dann aber heraus, dass einem die schlechten Beiträge/Artikel sowohl im Forum wie auch in den Zeitschriften begegnen. Speziell die Glaubwürdigkeit empfinde ich im Forum sogar hochwertiger als in Zeitschriften, wo in den Artikeln massig Widersprüche und diese aggressive Werbung zu finden sind. Sicher muss man auch im Forum aufpassen, aber letzlich kann das Forum eben genauso viel oder eben mehr als die Zeitschrift.

So verteilt sich die wachsende Anzahl der Angler vermehrt auf die Foren, während den Zeitschriften die Leute davon laufen. ich persönlich kaufe die Zeitschriften auch nur noch selten und zwar wenn ich auf irgendwelchen Bahnhöfen lange warten muss oder mich auf dem Weg zum Studienort im Zug langweilen würde. Eben, wenn ich keinen Zugriff auf Foren habe.

Diesen Trend haben die Verantwortlichen der Zeitschriften erkannt, da bin ich mir sicher, der Ausweg ist aber nicht so einfach wie man denken mag. Um wirklich konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, müsste die Zeitschrift preislich attraktiv werden. Kostenlos geht nicht, viel günstiger wahrschenlich auch nicht, also muss man einen anderen Weg wählen um den Preis zu rechtfertigen. D.h. die Qualität der Beiträge muss radikal erhöht werden. Das bringt dann wieder ein neues Problem mit sich, da das eben nicht so einfach ist. Das ewige Widerkäuen von ein- und denselben Sachen kann man zwar reduzieren, aber niemals abstellen, Neues etc wirds immer mal geben, aber niemand kann jeden Monat 20x das Rad neu erfinden.
Diese DVDs, Aboprämien und andere Beigaben sind da vorerst nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, letztlich muss der Inhalt der Zeitschrift der Grund meines Kaufes sein und nicht die Belohnung, die ich beim Kauf erhalte.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt und was man da versucht.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, dafür sind verschiedene Faktoren verantwortlich.
> Gerade in diesem Fall erscheint mir da das Internet mit Foren wie diesem als ein Hauptkonkurrent dieser Zeitschriften.
> Die Zahl der Angler wächst zwar, gleichzeitig hat sich aber in den letzten 15 Jahren eine riesige Entwicklung im Internet vollzogen. Anfangs waren Internetanschlüsse noch rar gesät, Foren- und Artikelangebote ebenso, auch die Optik war lange nicht so ansprechend. Mittlerweile sind in Deutschland und vielen anderen Ländern der Welt fast flächendeckend Breitbandanschlüsse verfügbar. Die Kosten dafür sind akzeptabel, so dass es mittlerweile eine nicht mehr aufzuhaltende breite Akzeptanz gefunden hat. Durch UMTS und fähige Handys kann man mittlerweile sogar relativ komfortabel,optisch ansprechend und preislich interessant von fast überall auf dieses Angebot zugreifen. Im direkten Vergleich von Zeitschrift und Forum zeigt sich dann, dass die Nutzung des Forums kostengünstiger und variabler ist. Ich hab immer was zu lesen, muss keinen Monat auf die nächste Ausgabe warten und kann selbst an Diskussionen teilnehmen und Fragen stellen. Pluspunkt für die Zeitschrift sollte in der Theorie die Qualität und Glaubwürdigkeit der Zeitschriftsartikel sein, in der Praxis stellt sich dann aber heraus, dass einem die schlechten Beiträge/Artikel sowohl im Forum wie auch in den Zeitschriften begegnen. Speziell die Glaubwürdigkeit empfinde ich im Forum sogar hochwertiger als in Zeitschriften, wo in den Artikeln massig Widersprüche und diese aggressive Werbung zu finden sind. Sicher muss man auch im Forum aufpassen, aber letzlich kann das Forum eben genauso viel oder eben mehr als die Zeitschrift.
> 
> ...



|good:#r|good:#r|good:

Prima Beitrag, damit ist wohl (fast) alles gesagt! Ich hatte früher auch mehrere Zeitschriften im Abo, jetzt sind die Verträge alle gekündigt, und wenn überhaupt noch mal was ins Haus kommt dann wegen der Prämie...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Pluspunkt für die Zeitschrift sollte in der Theorie die Qualität und Glaubwürdigkeit der Zeitschriftsartikel sein,



Jein, die Zeitschriften machen in meinen Augen den Fehler zu sehr auf Information ( den Wert mal ganz außen vorgelassen ) zu setzen. Dabei vergessen sie vollkommen den Wert der Unterhaltung. Ich behaupte, die Fachartikel können noch so unvoreingenommen und gut geschrieben sein, es würde kaum mehr Leser interessieren. Der breiten Masse ist es wurscht, ob man mit der Rute xy bei Vollmond 2 Meter weiter werfen kann. Angelmethoden und Montagen sind weitestgehend bekannt oder unterscheiden sich nur in Nuancen von bereits bestehenden. Wirklich was Neues wächst nicht auf Bäumen.

Unterhaltung aber, auch und grade in trivialer Form, zieht immer die Masse an. Das ist der eigentliche Pluspunkt eines Forums. Und das könnte auch den Zeitschriften helfen. Gut geschriebene Angelerlebnisse, Lustige Storys, nachdenklich machende Geschichten, auch mal ein bisschen provokant sein und heiße Eisen anfassen.

Das, kombiniert mit guten Fachartikeln, fördert die Kauflust. Die Werbung schadet nix, da sie meist sowieso überlesen oder nur im Unterbewusstsein ( das eigentliche Ziel der Werbung ) wahrgenommen wird. 

F+F hat das zumindest z.T. erkannt und mit der Zugabe der DVD´s einen richtigen Schritt gemacht.


----------



## strawinski (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

auch wenn der Bericht von Kati etwas weichgespült war...es ist doch wie es bleibt....Das hat weniger mit den Journaisten zu tun die mal ne Rute testen und empfehlen....sondern der ganze Aufbau der Hefte...darum geht es. Wann versteht ihr Journalisten dies endlich...Last doch mal diese komischen Tests weg, ne Rute können die Leute auch im Laden testen....
Das ist der ganze Kladderadatsch um was es geht. Das nervt die Leute...Ich brauch keinen Test von Dingen die ich eh nicht kaufe, da ich meinen Fachhändler hab oder meinen Shop......Dafür seid ihr doch auch keinen Journalisten sonder eher Testdummys.....Schreibt doch dann lieber nen ehrlichen Bericht über ein Gewässer


----------



## doebelfaenger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> |good:#r|good:#r|good:
> 
> Prima Beitrag, damit ist wohl (fast) alles gesagt! Ich hatte früher auch mehrere Zeitschriften im Abo, jetzt sind die Verträge alle gekündigt, und wenn überhaupt noch mal was ins Haus kommt dann wegen der Prämie...




Ich behaupte mal, wenn man eine Umfrage machen würde: Warum lest ihr die genannten Angelzeitschriften und als Antwortmöglichkeiten gibt es:

a) weil es eine Aboprämie gab
b) weil es sonst nix anderes gibt
c) aus gewohnheit/weil ich vergessen habe, das Abo zu kündigen, das ich auch nur wegen a) abgeschlossen habe
d) weil sie so toll sind


würde nur ein verschwindend geringern anteil d) ankreuzen, jede wette.

die alteingesessenen zeitschriften liefern nun mal hauptsächlich technik kram (f&f ist gottseidank etwas weg davon), auch um werbung ranzuholen und ihre teamangler zu promoten. und unabhängige tests kann es nicht geben, weil wenn die zeitschrift sagt "hallo herr shimano, wir testen ihre neue rolle, die ist aber leider *******", sann sagt herr shimano "dann lassen sie es lieber, und ich schalte auch keine anzeigen mehr". und dann kosten die hefte irgendwann 15 euro, weil keine werbung drin ist...undundund...





Viele Grüße,


DF


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



strawinski schrieb:


> auch wenn der Bericht von Kati etwas weichgespült war...es ist doch wie es bleibt....Das hat weniger mit den Journaisten zu tun die mal ne Rute testen und empfehlen....sondern der ganze Aufbau der Hefte...darum geht es. Wann versteht ihr Journalisten dies endlich...Last doch mal diese komischen Tests weg, ne Rute können die Leute auch im Laden testen....
> Das ist der ganze Kladderadatsch um was es geht. Das nervt die Leute...Ich brauch keinen Test von Dingen die ich eh nicht kaufe, da ich meinen Fachhändler hab oder meinen Shop......Dafür seid ihr doch auch keinen Journalisten sonder eher Testdummys.....Schreibt doch dann lieber nen ehrlichen Bericht über ein Gewässer



Ich glaube nicht das die Tests und Produktvorstellungen die Leute nicht interessieren, nicht jeder hat Geschäfte mit einer ordentlichen Auswahl an aktuellen Produkten in Reichweite. 

Ehrlicher Bericht ist das passende Stichwort, egal ob es um Gewässer, Techniken oder Gerät geht!


----------



## strawinski (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

stimmt auch wieder!!!


----------



## doebelfaenger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unterhaltung aber, auch und grade in trivialer Form, zieht immer die Masse an. Das ist der eigentliche Pluspunkt eines Forums. Und das könnte auch den Zeitschriften helfen. Gut geschriebene Angelerlebnisse, Lustige Storys, nachdenklich machende Geschichten, auch mal ein bisschen provokant sein und heiße Eisen anfassen.




In diesen Punkten sind diese Jungs ja auf einen guten Weg, auch wenn da eine Printausgabe wohl noch auf sich warten lässt:

Klick

Und ich schau mir ja sogar immer diese beiden Teile gern an, auch wenn ich in Sachen Fliegenfischen blutiger Anfänger bin:

Klick

Klick


einfach alle Magazine geil gemacht von Leuten, die halt größtenteils unabhängig und authentisch sind. Und sehr schön anzuschauen, einfach Angeln aus einer anderen Perspektive als bisher.


Das meinte vielleicht auch der Eröffner des Threads, als er nach einem "11 Freunde" fürs Angeln fragte.

Ich war auf jeden Fall noch gestern bei einem Kumpel, der "aus Gewohnheit" den Blinker im Abo hat und hab die neueste Ausgabe durchgeblättert. Und nicht einmal hatte ich das Bedürfnis, mal anzuhalten und was zu lesen. Immer dieselben Fotos, immer dieselben Texte, immer dieselben Autoren etc. Aber genug gemeckert...





Viele Grüße,


DF


----------



## TRANSformator (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Tests und Produktvorstellungen die Leute nicht interessieren, nicht jeder hat Geschäfte mit einer ordentlichen Auswahl an aktuellen Produkten in Reichweite.
> 
> Ehrlicher Bericht ist das passende Stichwort, egal ob es um Gewässer, Techniken oder Gerät geht!



Richtig, "Ehrlich" ist immer das korrekte Stichwort...... Wenn ich irgendwelche Märchen lesen möchte, schau ich ins Grimmsche Märchenbuch. Von einer Fachzeitschrift erwarte ich aber Fakten und ehrliche Berichte. Wie Ralle 24 schon schrieb, dürfen antürlich auch Erlebnisberichte und der entsprechende Unterhaltungswert nicht fehlen, da darf natürlich auch gern etwas ausschmückender geschrieben werden, das sollte aber auch alles ohne bewusstes "Betucken" des Lesers und ohne das Anpreisen von irgendwelchen bestimmten Produkten sein, deren Hersteller für diese Art der Werbung bezahlen.


Weils grad zum Thema passt:
Ich kenne da jemanden, der den absoluten Wunschkandidaten für jeden Werber darstellt. Wenn da ein vermeintlicher Profi, den er aus Fachzeitschrift oder Fernsehen kennt, etwas sagt, dann ist das bei ihm absolutes Gesetz. Und da ist er stur wie sonst was. Mittlerweile lächel ich darüber nur noch, weil man es ihm auch nicht ausreden kann. Gab da schon wirklich witzige Situationen, wo er mir eine 50 € Rute als die beste Rute überhaupt verkaufen wollte, weil die Werbung des Herstellers damit wirbt und der "berühmte" Testangler des Herstellers das auch gesagt hat. Außerdem war die Rute absolut unzerbrechlich, weil irgendein Hightech-Material verwendet wurde und der Hersteller dick und fett "unzerbrechlich" auf die entsprechende Werbung gedruckt hatte. Neben dieser sturen Naivität war daran vorallem witzig, dass ich zu der Zeit zweimal innerhalb von 1/2 Wochen gesehen habe, wie ihm beim Wurf die Rute gebrochen ist. Zugegeben, dass war nicht die beworbene Rute und hatte wohl auch etwas mit seiner Wurftechnik zu tun, aber das ist dann schon wieder eine andere Geschichte. Nunja, die 50 € Angelsachen sind nun eh tabu, weil er irgendwann danach mal in einem Angelgeschäft war und der Besitzer dort auch der absolute Profi ist. Der verkauft bei Rolle und Rute nur die Produkte eines guten aber zugegeben teuren Herstellers. Der hat ihm gesagt, dass alle Marken außer dieser einen Müll sind und seitdem ist das nun Gesetz, koste es, was es wolle.

#h 

Gruß


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Der verkauft bei Rolle und Rute nur die Produkte eines guten aber zugegeben teuren Herstellers. Der hat ihm gesagt, dass alle Marken außer dieser einen Müll sind und seitdem ist das nun Gesetz, koste es, was es wolle.



Das Leben kann einfach sein! #6


----------



## xAlex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Tests und Produktvorstellungen die Leute nicht interessieren, nicht jeder hat Geschäfte mit einer ordentlichen Auswahl an aktuellen Produkten in Reichweite.
> 
> Ehrlicher Bericht ist das passende Stichwort, egal ob es um Gewässer, Techniken oder Gerät geht!




Intressant wären Tests schon, wenn sie vergleichend wären und es auch Minuspunkte gibt.
In den Vergleich müssten auch Vorjahresmodelle mit eingebaut werden um erkennen zu können wie neu die neuen Modelle sind.
Wichtig wäre da auch die technischen Daten besser zu vergleichen z.B. bei wieviel Kilo Belastung bricht Rute x.
Dazu eine Empflehlung welche Geräte man besser nicht kaufen soll!(welche Modelle fallen durch das Blinker Gütesiegel???)
Da möchte ich dann nicht nur Kogha oder so lesen, sondern auch wenn ein Nobelhersteller was vermurkst hat bzw wenn ein Model überteuert ist.

Vor 15 Jahren oder so habe ich mal nen guten Test gelesen:
Brandungsruten im Wurfweiten vergleich, mit mehreren Werfern und deren erzielten Weiten mit dem jeweiligem Modell.

Ansonnsten wollte ich noch mitteilen.
Die Artikel habe imo in den letzten 10 Jahren extrem an Quali verloren, besonders der Blinker und noch schlimmer RuR. Das FuF Magazin ist einigermasen lesbar.
Derzeit habe ich nur ein Blinker Abo, welches Prämientechnische Gründe hat und ich wahrscheinlich wieder kündiges werde.
Ich ärgere mich einfach zu sehr über Artikel deren Inhalt ich in 3 Sätzen zusammenfassen kann. Ganz besonders über Lutz Hülße Artikel.


----------



## stichling-hunter (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich einfach zu sehr über Artikel deren Inhalt ich in 3 Sätzen zusammenfassen kann. Ganz besonders über Lutz Hülße Artikel.


Lutz Hülße? Der Erfinder des Drop-Shots?  :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Lutz Hülße? Der Erfinder des Drop-Shots?  :q



Der erfindet alles! So ne Mischung aus Chuck Norris und McGyver mit eine bisschen Jean Pütz...

Und nebenbei macht er noch ganz unabhängigge HM-Tests! :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

[FONT=&quot]@strawinski[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]was war an meinem Statement „weichgespült“? :r[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das ich nicht in den Chor der „sind-die-alle-******* Sänger“ einstimme? Oder das ich einigem unsinnigen Argumente ohne Gepöbel widersprochen habe?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Aber ich möchte eigentlich lieber auf die Ursprungsfrage zurückkommen.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]„Warum gibt es keine guten Angeljournalisten?“[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]und setze dazu: *„Was macht so einen aus?“*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich sage, es gibt so einige davon. Hatte zuvor welche erwähnt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Matze Koch wird oft genannt. Warum? Weil er authentisch ist. Er angelt einfach, in Gewässern, die halbwegs unseren Normalen entsprechen, er redet locker, sieht genauso ******* aus, wenn er morgens aus dem Bulli krabbelt, wie wir alle nach’ner Nacht im Auto, rennt nicht rum, wie eine Litfaßsäule, stolpert auch mal am Ufer…[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Jan Lock ist ähnlich, angelt auf ganz einfache Art, aber immer mit einer kleinen, besonderen Idee dazu + einem feinsinnigen Humor.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Holger Menne war früher mein Lieblingsautor. Viele werden ihn nicht mehr kennen, er hat vor einigen Jahren viel veröffentlicht, hat oft alte Standarttechniken mit neuen Einfällen kombiniert. Beispiel: Schwimmbrot mit Rindertalg für festen Halt am Haken präpariert. Hab leider lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Das Buch ‚Hecht und Zander in schwierigen Gewässern’ von Hartmuth Geck ist das Beste, was ich in den letzten Jahren gelesen habe (und ich lese extrem viel). Er macht genau da weiter, wo konventionelle Bücher aufhören und widmet sich konsequent einem Thema: Raubfischangeln in überfischten Vereinsgewässern. Da, wo wir uns alle rumschlagen müssen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Beispiele zeigen meiner Meinung nach, was einen guten Autor ausmacht:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1. Nicht mit den Wölfen heulen und immer etwas anders machen, als alle anderen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2. Sich nicht mit einem Rekordmuskie brüsten, sondern für „Normalangler“ schreiben. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3. Bei keinem lese ich am Anfang eines Berichtes: „Sie brauchen zunächst mal ein Boot, ein Echolot, ein GPS… und somit eine Hypothek aufs Haus“.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4. Keiner hat ein Werbeschild um den Hals, zumindest nicht auf den ersten Blick. Obwohl ich überhaupt nichts dagegen habe, wenn der Rest stimmt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5. Alle können nicht nur informativ schreiben, sondern auch unterhaltsam.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Jeder Leser empfindet dies aber ganz individuell, es gibt keine absolut objektive Bewertung. Sonst hätten wir in den Bücherregalen nur Harry Potter stehen. Es fährt nun mal zum Glück nicht jeder auf dasselbe ab.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das sieht man doch an den wenigen Antworten hier. Der eine möchte Tests von Angelgeräten a la Stiftung Warentest bis zum Rutenbruch, der ander will genau das nicht (ich auch nich).
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Einen Kommentar gönne ich mir dann doch noch:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]@ döbelfänger[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]mach bei deiner Umfrage ein Kreuz bei d)[/FONT]
|supergri
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## xAlex (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]. Der eine möchte Tests von Angelgeräten a la Stiftung Warentest bis zum Rutenbruch, der ander will genau das nicht (ich auch nich).
> [/FONT]



Wieso möchtest du das nicht? Gibt es dafür einen logischen Grund auf messbare Daten zu verzichten?
Welche Wurfweiten erreicht man welche Rute oder Rolle?
Wieviel KG Tragkraft trägt die Schnur?
Welches FC hat die größte abriebfestigkeit bei einer Muschelkante... etc
Solche Dinge zu erfahren ist doch intressant, das ist was ein Test ausmacht.

Der Blinker Gütesiegeltest dagegen ist eine Beschreibung und kein Test.
z.B. Bei der Rocksweeper.
Seite 1:
Ein Fettes Bild(kein Detailfoto), die Schlagzeile nehmen so viel Platz ein das für den Lauftext 10% übrig bleibt. In diesem wird die Rute beschrieben.
Die Ausstattung gehört in eine Tabelle ins Eck. Das ist eher wenig Intressant, weil man das entweder selber erkennen kann, beim Händler erklärt bekommt und wenn nicht auf der Herstellerhomepage und in der Produktbeschreibung(Katalog, Askari, direkt am Produkt).

Zusammenfassung: Auf Seite 1 erhalte ich 0% Testinfos!

Naja dann bleibt eine weitere halbe Seite:
25% Sind Detailfotos und weitere 25% nehmen die tech. Daten ein. Das ist ok, ist aber kein Journalistischer Aufwand. Da kann ich gleich Händlerkataloge lesen.

Dann bleiben noch 50% einer halben Seite Text, also 25% einer ganzen Seite für wirklich relevante Sachen die den Text von einem Händlerkatalog unterscheiden.

1.Da geht der Text gleich los mit dem tollen Satz:
"Die Spitze steht nach einer Schwungvollen Bewegung sofort wieder in der Ausgangsposition - ein Muss beim Raubfischangeln..."

LOL wäre ja schlimm wenns nicht so wäre, naja war sicher ein schwieriger Test...

2.Dann wird berichtet das die Rute alle Arten von KuKö führen und schmeissen kann.

Intressant wäre gewesen wenn das eine 300 Euro Rute NICHT kann. Dann wüsste man wenigstens das man sich gleich das Konkurrenzmodel anschaut.
Da wird einem nur mitgeteil was man erwartet sonnst nix.

3.Dann gehts weiter. Hr. Schulz berichtet uns das bei seinem Testangeln die Fische weit draussen stehen und er auf einen schwereren Jigkopf umgestiegen ist.
(Dafür braucht er 25% des Lauftextes auf seite 2.)
Er berichtet das die Rute diese auch weit schmeissen kann und er die Fische landen kann.

Den Bereich 2 und 3 könnte man in einem Satz zusammenfassen!!!
Die Rute schmeisst die Köder in ihrem angegebenen Wurfgewicht sehr gut.

4.Es wird mitgeteil welche Fische er fangen konnte gut genährte Hechte und Barsche bis 40 cm. Die Rute freude macht wegen der sensiblen Spitze aber dennoch Rückrad hat.
Zuletzt das sie Schweineteuer ist.

Ok, aber auch das erwarte ich von einer 300 Euro Rute.


Zusammengefasst wurden 1,5 Seiten Text verschwendet. Dafür braucht man keinerlei Journalistische kenntnisse. Das bekommen die meisten halbwegs guten Angler selber hin.
Das ist reine Werbetexterei.

Intressant wären z.B. gewesen. 
Ein Gewichts vergleich mit Konkurenzmodellen.
Wie robust ist das Ding?
Wieviel Wurfgewicht überstrapazieren kann ich das Ding?
Welche Vorteile bietet mir dieses Model im Vergleich zu Konkurenzmodellen.
Kaufempfehlungen für Konkurenzmodelle falls es in der selben Kategorie Modelle, mit besserem Preis-Leistungsverhältnisse gibt.

Ein Test stellt unter anderem auch eine Kaufhilfe dar, damit der Leser nicht den unübersichtlichen Markt selber sondieren muss. 
Den Vergleich zu anderen Modellen(auch zu billig und High End) halte ich dabei für essentiell, da der Test mit einem Modell sehr subjektiv ist.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Was du da forderst ist in der deutschen Medienlandschaft vorerst technisch kaum standadisierbar, oder wird neimals kommen, da es für die Blätter einem wirtschaftlichen Suizid gleichkommen würde.

Nur drei Gegenfragen, die dir das Dilemma vor Augen halten sollen.

1. Erreichbare Wurfweiten.

Wie soll das denn gehen? Haben wir eine genormte Wurfmaschine, die normiert wirft? Mit Testwerfern wirds wohl kaum zu brauchbaren Resultaten kommen!

2. Belastungsgrenzen.

Auch hier haben wir nichts, was auch nur annähernd nach einer Norm crasht!

3. Vergleiche mit Produkten anderer Anbieter.

Die Blätter exitieren von den Werbekunden, der Verkauf ist noch nicht mal das Porto. Jetzt stell dir mal vor, es würde sich meinetwegen auch nur ein namhafter Anbieter angemacht fühlen und nicht mehr werben. Der letzte macht dann das Licht aus und die Redakteure treffen sich ab kommenden Montag am Kaffeeautomaten der örtlichen Agentur für Arbeit.

Also alles Utopie und bis auf weiteres so nicht zu haben. Jedenfalls nicht bei den aktuell existierenden Medien.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Meine Meinung ist, dass wir uns nicht darüber aufregen sollten, ob der Autor einen Text verfasst, denn man auch hätte zusammefassend darstellen können oder, dass wir den Squiirel in Perch kaufen mussten weil ayu schon ausverkauft war. 
Wir sollten stattdessen froh sein, weil wir gesund sind und angeln gehen können.


----------



## xAlex (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@andal
Das mit den Wurfweiten hat die Blinker vor Jahrhunderten mal gemacht. 
Man nimmt mehrere Testwerfer mit der selben Rolle und Schnur und lässt diese Mehrere Durchgänge werfen.
Dann kann man den Durchschnitt der Weiten errechnen.
In Reistests bei Schnüren oder Bruchtest bei Ruten wären zwar sehr objektiv, aber für die Praxis nur grobe Richtwerte.

Der letzte Punkt von dir ist entscheidend. Solange sich die Hersteller ihren Geräten keinen fairen Tests unterziehen lassen wollen und die Medien so Anhägig sind kommt hald viel Schrott bei raus bzw. ein Test ist unmöglich.
Jedoch finde ich bemerkenswert das es Auto-Bild schaft 2 Autos miteinander zu vergleichen und ein Urteil zu bilden, die sind doch auch anhängig von Werbekunden?
Sind die Auto-Bild Redakteure mutiger, reizen die mehr aus?

Solange sich niemand über die Blinker Tests aufregt denke ich auch nicht das sich da was ändern wird.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Blinker und AutoBILD firmieren im gleichen Medienkonzern des Herrn Springer. Dort regiert nur der Kaufmann. Welches Blatt spielt nun mehr Geld in die Kassen, welches Blatt kann sich so mehr erlauben? - Alles klar!?

Und... Materialtests und Tests von Eigenschaften haben nur dann einen echten Wert, wenn sie jederzeit und unter den gleichen Bedingungen nachvollzogen werden können. Alles andere ist Pillepalle.

@ Alex:

Gründe doch die Stiftung "Angeltest" und zeige es uns wie es geht!


----------



## xAlex (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@andal
Du vergisst aber auch das die Hersteller auch eine Gewisse Abhängigkeit von den Medien haben, den die Auto-Bild innerhalb ihres Markbereiches besser auszunutzen scheint?
oder die Angelgeätehersteller schaffen es besser als die Autohersteller einfluss auf ihre Medien zu nehmen.
Die Märkte sind gewisserweise getrennt zu betrachten.

Jetzt wird es aber zu Theoretisch und führt in den Wald.
Fakt ist das das Ergebniss derzeit reine Werbung ist.

Was die Materialtests betrifft ist das ganz einfach. Man kauf ein neues Produkt und Spannt das Gerät ein und hängt das Gewicht ein. Das ist zwar nicht allumfassend aber liefert doch gewisse Grunddaten.
Das die etwas schwerere Rute in diesem Test vllt. besser abschneidet als die leichtere könnte sein, aber da kann dann jeder individuell entscheiden, welche Testkriterien für jemand entscheidend sind.

Das mit Stiftung Angeltest wäre sehr intressant. Ich meine Allgemein, nicht unter meiner Hand.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Was die Materialtests betrifft ist das ganz einfach. Man kauf ein neues Produkt und Spannt das Gerät ein und hängt das Gewicht ein. Das ist zwar nicht allumfassend aber liefert doch gewisse Grunddaten.



Und was soll das aussagen? Das bringt so viel, wie das an der Spitze ziehen im Angelladen. Rein gar nichts!



xAlex schrieb:


> Das mit Stiftung Angeltest wäre sehr intressant. Ich meine Allgemein, nicht unter meiner Hand.



Eh klar... machen sollen die anderen.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

@ xAlex

  Hallo. Hast dich ja richtig intensiv mit der Frage auseinandergesetzt.
  Ich bin kein Verleger, kein Redakteur, beurteile das ausschließlich aus meiner eigenen Lesersicht.
  Ich meine, dass es solche _messbaren Daten_ gar nicht gibt und sie mir auch nur wenig geben würden.

  Wenn Tester X mit einer Rute ein Gewicht ins Wasser feuert und damit soundsoviel Meter erreicht, von mir aus auch 5m weiter als mit einer vergleichbaren Rute, heisst das nicht, dass es mir genauso geht.
  Beispiel: die Spinnrute meines Angelkumpels ist wirklich geil, aber nix für mich, da sie nicht zu meinem Wurfstil passt, ich Wert auf andere Eigenschaften lege, usw.
  Der Umgang mit dem Gerät ist viel zu individuell. Hat der Tester den Abend vorher zuviel gesoffen oder Muskelkater vom Badminton, werden es gleich 10m weniger. Kennen wir doch alle.
  Irgendjemand hat das Beispiel Tests von Musikanlagen in der Audio gebracht. Wir haben mit dem Angelgerät eben _kein_ Produkt vor uns, wo Labortests uns wirklich weiterbringen.
  „Wurfgewicht überstrapazieren“... Ja, klar geht das. Hängt aber auch vom Werfer ab und wo er mit wie viel Gewicht hin will. Sagt mir also nix, wenn das jemand anders macht.

  Und selbst wenn ein Knüppel nun als Top 1-3 abschneiden würde, meine Bolorute entfremde ich z.B. für ganz andere Techniken, da sie dazu hervorragend passt.

  Vielleicht wäre das bei einem Rollentest schon eher machbar; Bremse läuft nicht ruckartig, Achse ist stabil genug für gedachten Einsatz o.ä. 
  Aber würde das wirklich deine Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen? Ich nehm so’n Ding in die Hand, frage mich, gefällt die mir, passt die für das, was ich mit ihr vorhabe, schau auf das Preisschild, quengel beim Händler um Nachlass und guck, was die anderen so kosten. Und wenn dann Testlabor XY zu dem Ergebnis käme, die andere ist doch einen Tick besser… ****** was drauf.

  Ich bin allerdings auch kein Gerätefreak, lese diese Gerätepräsentationen kaum und habe z.B. eine Rute, die vor schon 25 Jahren als echter Schrott beurteilt worden wäre, angel aber einfach gern mit ihr.

  Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass auch mir oftmals etwas mehr Text mit Informationen lieber wäre, als das 3te Foto vom Autor mit ´nem Fisch in der Hand. Wie ein Hecht aussieht weiß ich. Damit meine ich aber eher Gewässerreportagen. 
  Ein lebendiger Bericht lebt jedoch von Fotos. Die Redaktionen wollen das nicht, weil ihnen darauf einer abgeht, sondern weil die Leser über textlastige Artikel schlichtweg hinwegblättern.


----------



## xAlex (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und was soll das aussagen? Das bringt so viel, wie das an der Spitze ziehen im Angelladen. Rein gar nichts!
> 
> 
> 
> Eh klar... machen sollen die anderen.



Genau das Spitze ziehen bringt nix.
Mit mehreren Ruten und paralellen Gewichtssteigerungen würde wenigstens die Belastbarkeit angezeigt. Wieweit man diese Information wichtet bleibt jedem selber überlassen.
Ich kann mir eventuell auch vorstellen das die Testfachleute bessere Möglichkeiten haben ala Dichtemessung und dessen Mathematische Auswertung.
Aus diesem Grund sollte sowas jemand auch machen der eine passable Werkstoffkunde hat bzw. Fachkundig ist.


@Kati
Genau so wie du es sagst wenn Tester x wirft ist der Test sinnlos.
Daher auch mehrere Tester und mehreren Durchgänge. Wenn ein Tester einen Wurf weniger gut absolviert gleicht sich das Statistisch aus.

Ein Beispiel:
           Cormoran, Daiwa, Shimano, Exori
Beyer:
Isaiasch:
Wendt:
Hänel:
Leser x:

Jeweils 10,50 oder 100 Würfe und evtl mit verschiedenen Gewichten. Dann hätte man die Durchschnittsweiten je Tester, je Rute.

Wenn alle oder viele mit einer Rute verhältnismäßig geringe weiten erreichen wird es an der Rute liegen.
Erreichen alle Tester gute ergebnisse bis auf ein Tester mit einer Rute dann könnte die Rute nicht zu dessen Wurfstil passen. (Der Leser könnte nun per Video den Wurfstil vergleichen?) 

So einen Test hat der Blinker mal wie gesagt vor 15 Jahren gemacht und den fand ich richtig gut. 
Natürlich ist der Aufwand sehr groß.

Ich bin auch kein Gerätefetischist, ich angel auch mit altbewährtem und kaufe nach Erfahrungswerte anderer.

Es ärgert mich hald nur als Blinker und FuF Leser das ich, teilweise Schrott vorgesetzt bekomme. Da ich viel Bahn fahre und ich langweilige Vorlesungen besuchen muss bin ich auf gute Printmedien angewiesen.

Der idealfall ist natürlich Utopie wie andal gemeint hat wg. Wirtschaftlichen Aspekten, aber Qualitätsverbesserung wäre Wünschenswert.

Es hapert hald an einigen Ecken wie z.B. die Leserfragen.
Leserfrage: Wieso schlitzen mir sooft Karpfen aus?
T.Talaga: Die Haken müssen Scharf sein.... :vik:

Manchmal kann ein Experte schnell Antworten, aber für vieles wäre eine genaue Analyse notwendig und auch sehr intressant. 

Wenn das so ist wie du in deinem letzten Satz gemeint hast ist das sehr schlecht für mich. Da ich eigentlich mehr Text wünsche. 
Leider sind es nur noch wenige Bastionen wie Matze Wendt, Hartmut Geck,Heinz Jagusch,Karl Koch, Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund , die Kahlweiths, die wirklich gute Artikel schreiben.


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Aussagekräftige Tests würden wohl eine Menge Geld, Sachverstand & Technik benötigen - dass sich das für eine normale Angelzeitschrift nicht lohnt, verstehe ich durchaus. Was mich aber ärgert, sind die Pseudo-Tests & diversen Gütesiegel, die verliehen werden, um den Lesern vorzugaukeln, dass dahinter tatsächliche Information steckt und nicht nur Marketinggebrubbel.

Darin verbirgt sich für mich auch das größte Problem des aktuellen Angeljournalismus: Die mangelnde Glaubwürdigkeit. Transformator hatte das ja auch schon unter dem Stichwort "Ehrlichkeit" angesprochen.

Die meisten hier haben ja auch festgestellt, dass sich das Angeln nicht jeden Tag neu erfinden lässt - aber genau das wollen viele Schlagzeilen glauben machen. Hier ein neues Super-Rig, da ein neuer Killer-Köder, hier die ultimative neue Superschnur - vom eigentlichen Angeln bekomme ich dabei nur sehr wenig mit.

Anstatt den 231. Super-Boilie präsentiert zu bekommen, würde mich lieber interessieren, ob ein Karpfenangler nicht manchmal an der eigenen geistigen Gesundheit zweifelt, wenn er mit zwei LKW-Ladungen voll Geraffel ans Wasser zieht. Lieber würde ich von verpassten Anhieben, von Schnurverwicklungen, von wassergefüllten Gummistiefeln und müffelnden Keschern lesen, anstatt jedesmal aufs neue den perfekten Angeltag mit dem obligatorischen Riesenfisch präsentiert zu bekommen.

Kati hat diesen zentralen Punkt ja auch angesprochen: Authentizität. Das ist etwas, das einem nicht der zweihunderste Über-50-Pfund-Karpfen einbringt, sondern eher eine innere Haltung. Die Beschreibung von Kati, wie sie mit ihrer alten Schrottrute zum Angeln geht, wärmt mir da regelrecht die Seele. Wie langweilig ist dagegen der Oberguru, der mit der selbst entwickelten Gufi-Rute, Boot und Echolot einen Hecht nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser zieht. Vor allem, wenn die Gufi-Rute dann ganz zufällig auch noch zum Verkauf steht - da mag die Angelrute noch so gut sein, ich glaub dem Typen einfach nicht.

Deshalb ärgere ich mich auch über die Angelzeitschriften, weil für meinen Geschmack die Authenzität hier zu kurz kommt, während die perfekte Scheinwelt, in der alle Fische groß, alle Rollen toll, alle Ruten schnell und alle Köder fängig sind, viel zu großen Platz einnimmt. Und am schlimmsten finde ich, dass in meinen Augen auch die guten Journalisten an Authenzität verlieren, wenn sie neben platten Werbungen plaziert werden.

Viele Grüße, Markus


----------



## strawinski (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

darum haben wir ja schon 12 Seiten diskutiert !!!!


----------



## micbrtls (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Warum gibt es keine guten Angel-Journalisten?*

Zum Thema Lutz Hülße: Der ist wirklich ein Erfinder und Bastler, den ich zu schätzen gelernt habe! Nicht nur seine Bißanzeiger, etliche BALZER-Ruten und diverse Kunstköder! War am Samstag mit ihm das erste mal angeln, Rutenständer selbstgebaut, sensible Rutenspitze selbstgebaut, Posen selbstgebaut.... HAMMER! Die Möchte-Gern Bastler (Chuck Norris und McGyver) sind dagegen gar nix! Die brauchen ein Drehbuch, Lutz noch lange nicht!

Jeder, der ihm beim Angeln mal über die Schulter sehen durfte, ist immer um einige Erfahrungen reicher geworden. Egal, ob mit Feederrute, Winkelpicker, DS, Carolina oder Drop-Shot, er kann es und er lebt und versteht es!!

Als Schreiber unterscheidet er sich von allen anderen, da er nur über die Techniken und Besonderheiten eines Köders oder einer Methode schreibt. Das kann für den einen oder anderen Angler langweilig sein, für den interessierten Angler aber sehr aufschlussreich!

Alleine schon die akribische Arbeit, die er sich teilweise für ein Foto macht, ist der absolute Wahnsinn!

Und was sehr viele nun nicht wissen ist folgender Umstand: Der Artikel, der in der Angelzeitung steht, unterscheidet sich (mal mehr und mal weniger) von den im Orginal eingereichten!


----------

